# Zfelix custom graphics and pinstriping



## zfelix




----------



## zfelix




----------



## zfelix




----------



## Heights

NICE


----------



## zfelix




----------



## HUMBLE1

nice work


----------



## zfelix




----------



## zfelix




----------



## ONESICKLS

HEY FELIX CLEAN WORK , KEEP IT UP AND YOU KNOW HOW WE ARE GOING TO GET DOWN ON THAT DASH...SO YOU CAN POST UP PICTURES SOON


----------



## ONESICKLS

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Dec 15 2008, 01:27 AM~12432628
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



  THATS JOSE AKA WERO CADDY RIGHT


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by CALIRIDER_@Dec 15 2008, 01:30 AM~12432633
> *  THATS JOSE AKA WERO CADDY RIGHT
> *



yessirr


----------



## GASHOPJUNKIE

lookin good! :thumbsup:


----------



## zfelix




----------



## Big Doe

You've definitely got skills :thumbsup:


----------



## SkysDaLimit

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Dec 15 2008, 08:50 AM~12433866
> *You've definitely got skills  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: Good Stuff!!


----------



## HUMBLE1

TTT FOR THE HOMIE


----------



## carsofabq

Nice Work :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MISTER ED

BOUT TIME YOU STARTED YOUR OWN THREAD...... :thumbsup:


----------



## pi4short

*Nice work... It takes lots of dedication, patience and skill to do that kind of work...! keep it up home boy!!* :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713

hell yea!
felix gettin down...

keep em coming


----------



## drasticbean

*and he is not even legal enought to drink..... :biggrin: :biggrin: *


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Dec 15 2008, 06:50 PM~12439456
> *and he is not even legal enought to drink..... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



    






























:biggrin:


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Dec 15 2008, 05:02 PM~12438126
> *BOUT TIME YOU STARTED YOUR OWN THREAD......  :thumbsup:
> *



needed a place to start puttin my new work in i got a few big projects including my monte coming up so youll see some more pics


thanks everyone for the propz


----------



## ElMonte74'

looks good felix


----------



## HUMBLE1

ttt sup french fry


----------



## wet-n-wild

YOU GUYS HAVEN'T SEEN ANYTHING YET!!!! KEEP IT UP LITTLE HOMIE!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by wet-n-wild_@Dec 20 2008, 10:34 PM~12487345
> *YOU GUYS HAVEN'T SEEN ANYTHING YET!!!! KEEP IT UP LITTLE HOMIE!!! :thumbsup:
> *



thanks bro


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by HUMBLE1_@Dec 20 2008, 09:10 PM~12486649
> *ttt sup french fry
> *


:wave:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63

:thumbsup:


----------



## lowlow619

Looks damn good. keep it up.


----------



## GoodTimesFL

ttt homie....most of them are my homies from GOOD TIMES


----------



## DELGADO74

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Dec 15 2008, 01:12 AM~12432617
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


great work bro :thumbsup: how old are you?


----------



## nittygritty

Very nice work.


----------



## Guest

hey bro, long time no talk. great work bro....as for myself i fell of the map a long time ago  maybe when i get ready to do up my ride you can come down and give me a hand, dannys pad is only a few blocks away from mine :biggrin: take care bro...cant wait to see what more youll be doing.


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by DELGADO74_@Dec 22 2008, 09:08 PM~12504260
> *great work bro :thumbsup: how old are you?
> *



Thanks. Im 17


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Dec 22 2008, 11:24 PM~12505375
> *hey bro, long time no talk. great work bro....as for myself i fell of the map a long time ago  maybe when i get ready to do up my ride you can come down and give me a hand, dannys pad is only a few blocks away from mine :biggrin: take care bro...cant wait to see what more youll be doing.
> *


Thanks I would post more I did a few things that will be busting out next supershow but I can't post pics till its finished but yeah that sux u fell off


----------



## HUMBLE1

TTT


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Dec 23 2008, 01:22 AM~12505664
> *Thanks. Im 17
> *


not bad for a 17 yr old keep putting it down.


----------



## c dogg

Damn Z I didnt realize u get down like this now!!!! It seem like just the other day we were sitting in my garage after school joking about striping my impala!!! Your work is off the hook!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## gizmoscustoms

TTT


----------



## stompnu88

so where does the line start or end?


----------



## MISTER ED

*MERRY CHRISTMAS*


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Dec 23 2008, 04:42 PM~12509480
> *not bad for a 17 yr old keep putting it down.
> *


X-2 ZACH..NEED YOU IN AZ MALIBU IS WAITING!


----------



## lvj64

Good stuff Ill PM you soon I got to get My Money right I wanna let LV know that my 64 will take a little bit longer becuse Oscar from livin life is a RAT he burned me on my paint job so be "TRUCHA'" people :angry:


----------



## HUMBLE1

bump


----------



## redrum702

HEY TOM I SEE YOU STARTED A TOPIC COOL TOMMMMMMMM


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Dec 23 2008, 01:28 AM~12505682
> *Thanks I would post more I did  a few things that will be busting out next supershow but I can't post pics till its finished but yeah that sux u fell off
> *


LOL YUP IT DOES, BUT ITS ALL GOOD, I WISH I HAD MORE TIME TO PUT IN WORK TO IMPROVE, BUT WITH WORK, THE FAMILY AND HOME TO WORK ON THERE IS HARDLY ANY SPARE TIME OF WHICH I THOUGHT I HAD PLENTY OF. I CAN TELL YOU HAVE BEEN HARD AT WORK LEARNING EVERYTHING YOU CAN FROM D, AND ITS ALL PAYING OFF.... MAYBE FOR YOUR SIGNATURE YOU SHOULD DO A LIL CHOLITO FELIX THE CAT LIKE DANNYS LIL MAN  JUST A THOUGHT BRO :biggrin:


----------



## HUMBLE1

TTT SUP Z


----------



## CE 707

nice work bro


----------



## [email protected]

killer work bro


----------



## MISTER ED

SUP WITH THE PICS....


----------



## GASHOPJUNKIE

can you do the exterior glass door to my office?


----------



## jake.blancas




----------



## HUMBLE1

:nicoderm:


----------



## CE 707

:wave:


----------



## Dino

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Boy.HighClass

:biggrin:


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS

*bttt

well Zack,... u about ready to come out?.. imma text u later on tonight  *


----------



## zfelix




----------



## 81cutty

ttt 




























hold on


----------



## MISTER ED

CAN WAIT TO SEE YOUR CAR........... :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jan 5 2009, 11:36 AM~12611533
> *CAN WAIT TO SEE YOUR CAR........... :biggrin:
> *


me either :0 hno: :biggrin:


----------



## jake.blancas

ey bro you going to pomona on the 25th? von hotrod pinstriping reunion


----------



## Coast One

damn... uffin:
cleeean.


----------



## Beanerking1

:biggrin:


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by jake.blancas_@Jan 5 2009, 11:59 AM~12611746
> *ey bro you going to pomona on the 25th? von hotrod pinstriping reunion
> *



im not sure yet probly not


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jan 3 2009, 11:27 AM~12593357
> *:wave:
> *



:wave: whats up


----------



## HUMBLE1

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Jan 5 2009, 02:54 PM~12612750
> *:wave: whats up
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## wimone

aye homie, good lookin stuff!!! your patterns are perfect!! keep it up and see ya in pomona if your out there!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## HUMBLE1




----------



## MISTER ED

TTT


----------



## stompnu88

Get that tape and paper ready as soon as i get back from cali its on.........


----------



## BLK82LINC

:thumbsup:


----------



## ~MONTECARLOW~

looking good Zack :thumbsup:


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by stompnu88_@Jan 9 2009, 11:41 AM~12653396
> *Get that tape and paper ready as soon as i get back from cali its on.........
> *



 i got the gun!!!


----------



## zfelix

new pictures coming soon :0


----------



## stilldownivlife

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Dec 15 2008, 04:12 AM~12432617
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



fkn NICE WORK man :thumbsup: 
its badass to see your doing your thing 
more pics :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix




----------



## HARD KANDY

:thumbsup:


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by HARD KANDY_@Jan 15 2009, 08:06 PM~12718539
> *:thumbsup:
> *



whats up homie


----------



## HARD KANDY

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Jan 15 2009, 09:13 PM~12718611
> *whats up homie
> *


CHILLING BRO WAITING FOR BIGG D TO FINISH MY CAR BRO AN YOU?????..... :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by HARD KANDY_@Jan 15 2009, 08:17 PM~12718669
> *CHILLING BRO WAITING FOR BIGG D TO FINISH MY CAR BRO AN YOU?????..... :biggrin:
> *



that fuckers gonna be badass once its all finished :thumbsup:


----------



## CE 707

how are you bro


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jan 15 2009, 08:19 PM~12718682
> *how are you bro
> *



pretty good pretty good  


you almost got that frame ready :cheesy:


----------



## HARD KANDY

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Jan 15 2009, 09:19 PM~12718678
> *that fuckers gonna be badass once its all finished :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS BRO IF EVERYTHING GOES AS PLAN 09 IS MY YEAR TO SHINE.... :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by HARD KANDY_@Jan 15 2009, 08:22 PM~12718713
> *THANKS BRO IF EVERYTHING GOES AS PLAN 09 IS MY YEAR TO SHINE.... :biggrin:
> *



you and your boy gonna kill em :0 :0 :0


----------



## HARD KANDY

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Jan 15 2009, 09:22 PM~12718725
> *you and your boy gonna kill em :0 :0 :0
> *


WERE GETTING HIS BELLY DONE AN SPAYED....HE ILL BE BACK ON THE FRAME SOON..... YOUR PANIT IS LOOKING SICK BRO TTMFT.... :biggrin:


----------



## sincitycutty

all your work is clean! ttt for the homie


----------



## SWIGS

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Jan 15 2009, 09:03 PM~12718506
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


whos ride is that zak?


----------



## Beanerking1

bump for the lil homie :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix

:0


----------



## MARINATE

THATS SOME NICE SHIT PATNA....


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 19 2009, 05:13 PM~12752159
> *THATS SOME NICE SHIT PATNA....
> *



thanks hermano


----------



## HARD KANDY

WHEN ARE GONNA BE IN LOS....AGIN??????


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by HARD KANDY_@Jan 19 2009, 07:05 PM~12753463
> *WHEN ARE GONNA BE IN LOS....AGIN??????
> *



i have no clue whenever danny needs me :biggrin:


----------



## HARD KANDY

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Jan 19 2009, 08:54 PM~12754369
> *i have no clue whenever danny needs me :biggrin:
> *


COOL...HOWS YOUR LS COMING ALONG...????


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by HARD KANDY_@Jan 19 2009, 08:52 PM~12755404
> *COOL...HOWS YOUR LS COMING ALONG...????
> *



slow almost ready for paint then off to the interior shop


----------



## ice64berg

nicework zfelix i've looks at patterns and tried to study them and figure out some style ...for about as long as you are old .. 

you put it down .. 

i think i watched a video of yours in the model section and i still cant keep up . like the patterns your laying down on that impala too


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by ice64berg_@Jan 20 2009, 12:16 AM~12757498
> *nicework zfelix i've looks at patterns and tried to study them and figure out some style ...for about as long as you are old ..
> 
> you put it down ..
> 
> i think i watched a video of yours in the model section and i still cant keep up . like the patterns your laying down on that impala too
> *


thanks homie


----------



## Beanerking1

he's ok i guess, hahahha looking good bro. :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED

nice job as usual....


----------



## elchamuko

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jan 20 2009, 09:16 AM~12759564
> *nice job as usual....
> *


X2


----------



## MALIBUZLAC

Damn man. I just realized u had your own topic. Bout time. Keep up the good work.


----------



## FREAKY TALES

> NICE WORK!!!


----------



## zfelix

thanks homie


----------



## sic713

tight


----------



## HUMBLE1

:thumbsup: looking good 

sup z :wave: :wave:


----------



## HARD KANDY

> NICE WORK!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOU LEARN FROM THE BEST.....BAD ASS WORK Z.....TTT
Click to expand...


----------



## zfelix

done deall


----------



## MISTER ED

damn thats nice....


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jan 22 2009, 04:31 PM~12785230
> *damn thats nice....
> *


thanks homie its getting clear'd tomarrow in a booth :biggrin:


----------



## 713ridaz

nice 61


----------



## Texas_Bowties

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Jan 22 2009, 06:24 PM~12785162
> *done deall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 NICE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MALIBUZLAC

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Jan 22 2009, 05:24 PM~12785162
> *done deall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Dayaaamnm man. I thought that 61 was tight before. Now its got that perfect touch. Good work.


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by MALIBUZLAC_@Jan 22 2009, 08:05 PM~12787667
> *Dayaaamnm man.  I thought that 61 was tight before. Now its got that  perfect touch. Good work.
> *



thanks cant wait to see it cleared though :cheesy:


----------



## 1229

youve got a good future ahead of you bro!!!!!


----------



## elchamuko

:thumbsup:


----------



## betoscustoms

ZACK, GREAT JOB. GLAD TO SEE YOU ON THE RIGHT TRACK. beto


----------



## zfelix

FINISHED AND CLEAR'D


----------



## MISTER ED

DAMN LOOKS BETTER WHEN GLAZED


----------



## zfelix




----------



## MISTER ED

> hey felix how much time you let the glue dry before you put the leafing
> and then how much time before you start to turn the leaf. thank


----------



## crackers63

*i wouldnt drive it :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: *


----------



## CHUCKS66

GOOD WORK HOMIE! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DELGADO74

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Jan 24 2009, 12:12 AM~12799688
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks good bro, keep it up :biggrin:


----------



## 1VATO64

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Dec 15 2008, 02:12 AM~12432617
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THATS NICE WORK....


----------



## CHUCKS66

TTT :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CARSllcLV

:biggrin:


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by CARSllcLV_@Feb 2 2009, 05:20 PM~12885693
> *:biggrin:
> *



:wave:


----------



## Beanerking1

nice work big dog. can't wait till we can show that bitch. :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix

yessirr :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix

NEXXXXXTTTTT


----------



## Beanerking1

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Feb 2 2009, 10:17 PM~12889370
> *NEXXXXXTTTTT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i just picked up the new black and yellow seat yesterday after work too. its gonna be nice as hell :biggrin: all diamond tucked too, old school :biggrin:


----------



## Dino

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Beanerking1

:biggrin:


----------



## HARD KANDY

:thumbsup:


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by HARD KANDY_@Feb 8 2009, 01:15 PM~12942247
> *:thumbsup:
> *



just seen your car yesterday :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## HARD KANDY

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Feb 8 2009, 03:47 PM~12942860
> *just seen your car yesterday :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:
> *


just waiting for danny bro....what do you think?????.....


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by HARD KANDY_@Feb 8 2009, 08:17 PM~12946462
> *just waiting for danny bro....what do you think?????.....
> *



looks clean but u know when danny finishes it its gonna be on a whole new level cant wait to see it finised


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Feb 9 2009, 12:18 AM~12947152
> *looks clean but u know when danny finishes it its gonna be on a whole new level cant wait to see it finised
> *


did u get my pm


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Dec 15 2008, 03:12 AM~12432617
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Beanerking1

:biggrin:


----------



## BigPoppa

Congrats on your mention in LRM for striping the truck!


----------



## Sin Sixty




----------



## Beanerking1

:biggrin:


----------



## zfelix

got new pictures coming :0 :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix

SEALER


----------



## zfelix

silver base










flaked the hell out :biggrin:





































now time for patterns and candy :cheesy:


----------



## Beanerking1

:0 :biggrin: thats agood ass job. looks real nice. i can't wait to see the patterns and kandy.


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Feb 17 2009, 12:20 AM~13024549
> *silver base
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flaked the hell out :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now time for patterns and candy :cheesy:
> *


we share the same intrest!! :biggrin: :thumbsup: 

FLAKED THE FUCK OUT!!!

what flakes you using


----------



## zfelix

changed up a few things on the 63 switched to flake


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Feb 16 2009, 09:26 PM~13024643
> *we share the same intrest!!  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> 
> FLAKED THE FUCK OUT!!!
> 
> what flakes you using
> *



:biggrin: got flake everywhere LOL

its the house of kolor standard size silver flake


----------



## Beanerking1

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Feb 16 2009, 10:26 PM~13024661
> *changed up a few things on the 63 switched to flake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn can't even tell. it looks real good.  :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Feb 17 2009, 12:27 AM~13024675
> *:biggrin: got flake everywhere LOL
> 
> its the house of kolor standard size silver flake
> *


coolio..i have been using kustom shop flakes.."hex"


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Feb 16 2009, 09:29 PM~13024701
> *coolio..i have been using kustom shop flakes.."hex"
> *



i used both kustom shop and house of kolor i like em both i just had to use house of kolor because i could get it local


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Feb 16 2009, 09:29 PM~13024692
> *damn can't even tell. it looks real good.   :biggrin:
> *



easy fix he likes it better with flake


----------



## Beanerking1

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Feb 16 2009, 10:35 PM~13024807
> *easy fix he likes it better with flake
> *



yea you can definately practice on my wagon when i'm ready :biggrin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

Great work!!


----------



## PURO CERVANTES

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Feb 16 2009, 10:20 PM~13024549
> *silver base
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flaked the hell out :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now time for patterns and candy :cheesy:
> *


NICE WORK HOMIE!
PURO


----------



## zfelix




----------



## zfelix




----------



## zfelix




----------



## Beanerking1

looks good bro. now get back to work :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Beanerking1

:biggrin:


----------



## zfelix

ill even stripe a cell phone


----------



## el amo

*SUP DOGG....LOKKIN GOOD! HERE SOME WORK FROM ONE OF THE BEST..WALT.PEACE*


----------



## Hoss805

> _Originally posted by el amo_@Feb 22 2009, 08:23 AM~13075093
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SUP DOGG....LOKKIN GOOD! HERE SOME WORK FROM ONE OF THE BEST..WALT.PEACE
> *


BEAUTIFUL Work


----------



## wet-n-wild

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Feb 16 2009, 10:16 PM~13024486
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SEALER
> *


LOOKING GOOD!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## wet-n-wild

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Feb 17 2009, 11:48 PM~13036058
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


VERY NICE!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## tequila sunrise

damn, good work zach!!!
by the way, checking out your post got me inspiration to try patterns on a model car.


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Feb 23 2009, 10:47 PM~13094209
> *damn, good work zach!!!
> by the way, checking out your post got me inspiration to try patterns on a model car.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 looks good homie :thumbsup:


----------



## Beanerking1

:biggrin:


----------



## zfelix

heres a sneak peek at something i did


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Feb 25 2009, 12:23 PM~13108264
> *heres a sneak peek at something i did
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## stilldownivlife

:thumbsup: love checking out the new stuff :thumbsup: 

but i cant stop staring at the roof of that 63/64 :yes:


----------



## Guest

hey bro, the work is looking great, f'n awesome work, have a great teacher....wish i coulda stayed on top, you got it in you bro, you have a great mind for creativity, and as young as you are your the future of the industry, danny picked the perfect person as an apprentice. tell danny i said wats up, havent been able to drop by his shop in a long time. i know i wouldnt have been able to do what you do, im an artist, but i dont have the imagination you do for the way you lay out those patterns....hey maybe soon we'll be seeing an article on you in lowrider magazine


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Feb 26 2009, 08:04 PM~13123706
> *hey bro, the work is looking great, f'n awesome work, have a great teacher....wish i coulda stayed on top, you got it in you bro, you have a great mind for creativity, and as young as you are your the future of the industry, danny picked the perfect person as an apprentice. tell danny i said wats up, havent been able to drop by his shop in a long time. i know i wouldnt have been able to do what you do, im an artist, but i dont have the imagination you do for the way you lay out those patterns....hey maybe soon we'll be seeing an article on you in lowrider magazine
> *



thanks al i havnt been by dannys shop for a while too stoped by a few weeks ago to say whasts up and that was it but hope all is well with u too


----------



## zfelix

finished thisss


----------



## youcantfademe

ttt


----------



## SWIGS

yo zak wheres my brush nagga? you done using it?


----------



## MALIBUZLAC

TTT


----------



## zfelix




----------



## GHETTO BLUES

WOW ZFELIX U CAME A VERY LONG WAY I REMEMBER WHEN U FIRST STRTED U TOUCHED UP ON HUGOS CAR KEEP IT UP U GONNA HAVE A GOOD FUTURE IN THIS NICE JOB ON THE ROYALS IMPALA


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by BOS RIDAHS CC VEGAS_@Mar 11 2009, 12:46 AM~13245616
> *WOW ZFELIX U CAME A VERY LONG WAY I REMEMBER WHEN U FIRST STRTED U TOUCHED UP ON HUGOS CAR KEEP IT UP U GONNA HAVE A GOOD FUTURE IN THIS NICE JOB ON THE ROYALS IMPALA
> *



thanks alot bro 

and yeah hugos cadi was the first car i ever did LOL that was already almost 2 years ago :biggrin:


----------



## desirableones61

Whats up Big Z!


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by desirableones61_@Mar 11 2009, 12:18 PM~13249040
> *Whats up Big Z!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


were still at dunkin doughnuts waiting for u :0 :biggrin:


----------



## desirableones61

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Mar 11 2009, 11:20 AM~13249056
> *:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> were still at dunkin doughnuts waiting for u :0 :biggrin:
> *


fokker :twak:


----------



## zfelix




----------



## DA_SQUID

:thumbsup: my friend :cheesy:


----------



## 81cutty

:cheesy:


----------



## Dino

love that cadi coupe!


----------



## zfelix

dont think i posted these yet?



















gonna add some leafing to it later when he brings it back


----------



## zfelix




----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Mar 13 2009, 03:59 PM~13272838
> *dont think i posted these yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gonna add some leafing to it later when he brings it back
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: 
god damn u snapped wit that shit!!! good fucking work!!!!


----------



## zfelix

thanks


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Mar 11 2009, 11:47 PM~13255213
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


You are doing some nice work Zack! Keep at it!!


----------



## HUMBLE1

:wave: :wave:


----------



## zfelix

:wave:


----------



## zfelix




----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Mar 10 2009, 11:21 PM~13243853
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by desirableones61_@Mar 11 2009, 02:18 PM~13249040
> *Whats up Big Z!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Beanerking1

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Mar 13 2009, 03:02 PM~13272868
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



shit came out real nice. i was happy with it but i still can't believe we didn't place with it :angry:


----------



## DREEGZ

sick work zfelix  !!


----------



## little chris




----------



## CHUCKS66

TTT.... GOOD JOB!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by DREEGZ_@Mar 19 2009, 04:21 PM~13329111
> *sick work zfelix  !!
> *


thanks brotha


----------



## zfelix

got the roof striped leaf'd and patternd now its ready for clear


----------



## 1229

unbelievable talent!!!!!!



one hell of a future in the works.


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Mar 19 2009, 10:02 PM~13333223
> *unbelievable talent!!!!!!
> one hell of a future in the works.
> *



thanks!


wanna sell that murano pearl :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## stompnu88

Get off his nutt's this kid sucks................JJ


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by stompnu88_@Mar 20 2009, 10:37 AM~13336855
> *Get off his nutt's this kid sucks................JJ
> *



:twak:


----------



## rick383

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Mar 16 2009, 11:38 PM~13301976
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



what happend to this car did you finshed it??


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Mar 19 2009, 10:10 PM~13333347
> *thanks!
> wanna sell that murano pearl :biggrin: :cheesy:
> *



if he sells it, it has to come back to the original owner


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Mar 19 2009, 11:10 PM~13333347
> *thanks!
> wanna sell that murano pearl :biggrin: :cheesy:
> *


sick work Z!

.... I want murano pearl!!! :biggrin:


----------



## CHUCKS66

> unbelievable talent!!!!!!
> one hell of a future in the works.
> [/quote/]
> 
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes:


----------



## HUMBLE1

:thumbsup: :wave: 

work looks good like usual 

keep up the hard work


----------



## SEANZILLA




----------



## Beanerking1

:biggrin:


----------



## lowlow619

TO THE TOP for the sin city homie


----------



## stompnu88

TTT


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by stompnu88_@Apr 2 2009, 12:28 AM~13462115
> *TTT
> *



what up homess


----------



## louie

GOOD WORK BRO KEEP THE PICS COMING :cheesy:


----------



## gizmoscustoms




----------



## Live Fast

pretty sic homie im loving ur patterns and use of leaf/flake really nice

jace


----------



## BIG NICK

i like your style man


----------



## Kandy Drippa

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Dec 15 2008, 03:05 AM~12432609
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## flaked85

yo felix clear your pm box homie.


----------



## zfelix




----------



## 520_low

:0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ~~RED~~

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Apr 8 2009, 02:10 AM~13514780
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you do body work??


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 9 2009, 03:06 PM~13530371
> *you do body work??
> *


naw just graphics pinstriping leafing and mild painting dont got room to paint whole cars


----------



## fatdaddylv

Z is the man :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Keep it up homie your on your way to being famous!!!!!!!!!!I mean outside of Vegas you already got it on lock...


----------



## zfelix

thanks bro 


heres another big project thats been keeping me buisy


----------



## jake.blancas

VERY NICE WORK!


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Apr 9 2009, 11:10 PM~13534073
> *naw just graphics pinstriping leafing and mild painting dont got room to paint whole cars
> *


i got a member that you sapposed to get the work...body man is laggin.....its a lowrider bike


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 10 2009, 10:03 AM~13538532
> *i got a member that you sapposed to get the work...body man is laggin.....its a lowrider bike
> *


----------



## Hoss805

keep it up lil homie :thumbsup:


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by Hoss805_@Apr 10 2009, 11:23 AM~13539167
> *keep it up lil homie  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## CHUCKS66

TTT


----------



## desirableones61

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Apr 9 2009, 11:53 PM~13535923
> *thanks bro
> heres another big project thats been keeping me buisy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks good Z.I was just there not that long ago and it was bare metal.You guys are kickin ass!Hey I got some guys that want their Quads painted.Those quads are easy cuz all you gota do is take the plastics off and bring them back when theyre done.


----------



## Beanerking1

wassup foolio how shit going? i've been real busy but i will hit you up for that touch up  :biggrin:


----------



## MALIBUZLAC

Bangin job on HSLHRD homie. :thumbsup:


----------



## Raider1981

:0


----------



## Lokey

> _Originally posted by Raider1981_@Apr 23 2009, 08:46 PM~13672699
> *:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NOW DATS HOW U DO DA DAMN THING!!!!.....without having to take the whole car apart. :biggrin:


----------



## stompnu88

TTT


----------



## LaidbackLuis

:0


----------



## big_koolaid

a sup felix what you charge to lif a town car homie


----------



## MR.BOUNDED

> _Originally posted by Raider1981_@Apr 23 2009, 11:46 PM~13672699
> *:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


GOOD JOB HOMIE!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## zfelix

:cheesy:



















chrome and paint


----------



## LaidbackLuis

NICE


----------



## stilldownivlife

:thumbsup: always love checking out your work man :thumbsup:


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS

*are u ready yet?.... how bout now? zack?..... now?....
































ok,.... how bout now? you ready to come out?....lol.. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

lemme know holmes, were ready for ya  *


----------



## CHUCKS66

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Apr 25 2009, 08:29 PM~13690006
> *are u ready yet?.... how bout now? zack?..... now?....
> ok,.... how bout now? you ready to come out?....lol.. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> lemme know holmes, were ready for ya
> *





:biggrin: 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin: :h5:


----------



## MALIBUZLAC




----------



## Raider1981




----------



## zfelix




----------



## ~~RED~~




----------



## zfelix




----------



## MARINATE

THATS A COLD PIECE ZACH!


----------



## Hoss805

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@May 1 2009, 01:42 PM~13757346
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE


----------



## zfelix

here it is cleared


----------



## Hoss805

ooooooh Nice


----------



## MALIBUZLAC

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@May 4 2009, 01:31 PM~13780760
> *here it is cleared
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looking good bro.


----------



## HARD KANDY

WHAT UP ZACK LOOING GOOD BRO YOU LEANED FROM THE BEST.... :thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@May 4 2009, 03:31 PM~13780760
> *here it is cleared
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dang that is tight homie!


----------



## "ACE"

you are truly blessed kid...


----------



## Paul K

maan....... you do realy nice stuff..... :thumbsup:


----------



## CARSllcLV




----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@May 4 2009, 02:31 PM~13780760
> *here it is cleared
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


fucking awesome!!!!!


----------



## zfelix




----------



## degre576

LOOKING VERY GOOD HOMIE!!!


----------



## drasticbean

very very nice zack... im loving it..


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2

top quality work. :thumbsup:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@May 12 2009, 03:41 AM~13860296
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice work


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@May 12 2009, 03:41 AM~13860296
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 SICK FOOL.....SICKNESS :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@May 12 2009, 02:41 AM~13860296
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :worship:


----------



## BlueBerry

Nice work ..........



Solid patterns & shit over flaked silver base is how my personal cars will come out.......


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@May 12 2009, 02:41 AM~13860296
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by BlueBerry_@May 13 2009, 08:37 PM~13879706
> *Nice work ..........
> Solid patterns & shit over flaked silver base is how my personal cars will come out.......
> *


thanks big dogg!


----------



## 65chevyman

one bad dude


----------



## H8R PROOF

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :0 :0 REAL NICE WORK BRO.....


----------



## groovin ruben

Damn nice work I like your style. I'm sure there is a long wait list to get there cars done. keep up the good work hope to see more in the future.


----------



## BlueBerry

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@May 13 2009, 09:14 PM~13880245
> *thanks big dogg!
> *





you didnt have to say i was FAT !!!!!!!  



HAHAHa...................... 




* I just noticed - there is another impala frame being done in the same damn colors by Kandy & Chrome dude ......... Maybe i missed somethin there but,, Imma double check right now.


----------



## BlueBerry

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@May 12 2009, 02:41 AM~13860296
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *














Other frame pic here : be bas ass to get both these cars together for a photo shoot........


----------



## Trendsetta 68

[/quote]
that frame is outrageous! keep it up homie!


----------



## HUMBLE1

:wave:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Dec 15 2008, 02:12 AM~12432617
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice work looks good


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Mar 13 2009, 02:59 PM~13272838
> *dont think i posted these yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gonna add some leafing to it later when he brings it back
> *


bad ass homie :cheesy:


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by HUMBLE1_@May 15 2009, 05:15 PM~13899679
> *:wave:
> *



sup neighbor!! :biggrin:


----------



## HARD KANDY

:wave:


----------



## Blvd. Junkie

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@May 15 2009, 10:40 PM~13902544
> *sup neighbor!! :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: wats up zack the trike is ready 4 you


----------



## rollinoldskoo

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=413906&st=160


----------



## Flowrider

i really like what you're doing man, too bad we didnt came to visit you last year we were in Vegas, maybe some time later!


----------



## zfelix




----------



## zfelix

once i finish the sides its gonna be all pinstriped and leafedd


----------



## degre576

looks badass


----------



## Blvd. Junkie

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@May 21 2009, 08:59 PM~13964486
> *once i finish the sides its gonna be all pinstriped and leafedd
> *


 :thumbsup: looks good zack :thumbsup:


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo+May 19 2009, 11:19 PM~13942945-->
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=413906&st=160
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-zfelix_@May 21 2009, 08:59 PM~13964486
> *once i finish the sides its gonna be all pinstriped and leafedd
> *


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@May 22 2009, 11:52 AM~13970599
> *
> *


before u try to fuck my topic up i already talked to him and he knows whats up douche bag :uh:


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@May 22 2009, 11:58 AM~13970652
> *before u try to fuck my topic up i already talked to him and he knows whats up douche bag :uh:
> *


first off , show some fucking respect, i didnt bad mouth you or call you names, i just pointed out that some folks were less than satisfied with deals you have done and hadnt responded to thier claims. your name has been kicking around in that topic for a hot minute. if you didnt want the heat , dont make the problems. 

dont get pissy when you get called out on it. i respect you and your work both in 1:1 cars and small scale , so pull your panties out of your ass, douche canoe :uh:


----------



## stompnu88

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@May 22 2009, 04:09 PM~13972776
> *first off , show some fucking respect, i didnt bad mouth you or call you names, i just pointed out that some folks were less than satisfied with deals you have done and hadnt responded to thier claims.  your name has been kicking around in that topic for a hot minute.  if you didnt want the heat , dont make the problems.
> 
> dont get pissy when you get called out on it. i respect you and your work both in 1:1 cars and small scale , so pull your panties out of your ass,  douche canoe :uh:
> *



:dunno: :tears: :loco: 

well ill speak for myself and say that lil dude came threw for me and was more than happy with "DEAL" i got.............. P.S zack hit me up i need another" DEAL "lol


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@May 22 2009, 04:09 PM~13972776
> *first off , show some fucking respect, i didnt bad mouth you or call you names, i just pointed out that some folks were less than satisfied with deals you have done and hadnt responded to thier claims.  your name has been kicking around in that topic for a hot minute.  if you didnt want the heat , dont make the problems.
> 
> dont get pissy when you get called out on it. i respect you and your work both in 1:1 cars and small scale , so pull your panties out of your ass,  douche canoe :uh:
> *



next time send it in a pm instead of trying to put it on blast if somebody already posted the link in my topic it caught my attention and i hit homie up for u to bump it was a douche bagg move and if u dont want negativity then mind your own buissness simple as that :uh:


----------



## 8treycutty

damn! keep up the awsome work homie. ttt


----------



## HUMBLE1

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@May 22 2009, 06:03 PM~13973650
> *next time send it in a pm  instead of trying to put it on blast if somebody already posted the link in my topic it caught my attention and i hit homie up for u to bump it was a douche bagg move and if u dont want negativity then mind your own buissness simple as that :uh:
> *


KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK Z DONT TRIP OFF THAT ISH :thumbsup:


----------



## PURO CERVANTES

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@May 12 2009, 02:41 AM~13860296
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THIS ISN'T A FRAME,,,,,,IT'S A FUCKING PIECE OF ART!!!
I WOULD HANG THAT ON MY WALL!!!
BEAUTIFUL WORK HOMIE!
PURO


----------



## jaycee

bad ass work big dawgg


----------



## degre576

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@May 22 2009, 07:03 PM~13973650
> *next time send it in a pm  instead of trying to put it on blast if somebody already posted the link in my topic it caught my attention and i hit homie up for u to bump it was a douche bagg move and if u dont want negativity then mind your own buissness simple as that :uh:
> *


brush your shoulders off homie. :biggrin:


----------



## desirableones61

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@May 22 2009, 03:09 PM~13972776
> *first off , show some fucking respect, i didnt bad mouth you or call you names, i just pointed out that some folks were less than satisfied with deals you have done and hadnt responded to thier claims.  your name has been kicking around in that topic for a hot minute.  if you didnt want the heat , dont make the problems.
> 
> dont get pissy when you get called out on it. i respect you and your work both in 1:1 cars and small scale , so pull your panties out of your ass,  douche canoe :uh:
> *


Z called you a douche bag!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SWIGS

keep doing your thing zack.........let the haters keep hating !!!!!


----------



## tra1414

> _Originally posted by desirableones61_@May 23 2009, 12:45 PM~13978788
> *Z called you a douche bag!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tra1414

> _Originally posted by CARSllcLV+May 11 2009, 07:36 PM~13856957-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-zfelix_@May 21 2009, 08:54 PM~13964422
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




SICK AS FUCK!!!! STAY UP HOMIE! :thumbsup:


----------



## zfelix

dont kill me hector!!!! hno:





























had to do it :happysad:


----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## AZ D.D. 64

:worship: :worship: :worship: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
I like the way u get down man wish i could do it since i cant we'll be intouch!!


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@May 21 2009, 08:54 PM~13964422
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


CLEAN WORK HOMIE


----------



## MALIBUZLAC

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@May 23 2009, 07:40 PM~13980872
> *dont kill me hector!!!! hno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> had to do it :happysad:
> *



:0 :0 f ing nice homie


----------



## SEANZILLA

You better watch your back zfelix :angry: 























































J/K was up foo.......


And your work is (nothing to brag about )


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by SEANZILLA_@May 29 2009, 11:03 AM~14037072
> *You better watch your back zfelix  :angry:
> J/K was up foo.......
> And your work is (nothing to brag about )
> *



hno:

:cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## SEANZILLA

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@May 29 2009, 12:35 PM~14037884
> *hno:
> 
> :cheesy: :thumbsup:
> *


Peli's MIA right now  

Works looking good bro


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by SEANZILLA_@May 29 2009, 01:32 PM~14038411
> *Peli's MIA right now
> 
> Works looking good bro
> *



 check all the barns n nobles and magazine stands! danny needs to make some where peli t shirts :roflmao:

heres a drawing danny did for peli


----------



## SEANZILLA

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@May 29 2009, 01:33 PM~14038426
> * check all the barns n nobles and magazine stands! danny needs to make some where peli t shirts :roflmao:
> 
> heres a drawing danny did for peli
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao: :rofl:


----------



## MR.LAC

Nice work homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FIREMAN63

NOTHIN TO BRAG ABOUT :dunno:


LOL WHAT UP LIL DOGGY


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by FIREMAN63_@May 29 2009, 11:30 PM~14043896
> *NOTHIN TO BRAG ABOUT  :dunno:
> LOL  WHAT UP  LIL DOGGY
> *



whats up albert you keepin my car clean :biggrin: just kidding hope all is well


----------



## CHUCKS66

> _Originally posted by BlueBerry_@May 15 2009, 01:07 AM~13893748
> *Other frame pic here : be bas ass to get both these cars together for a photo shoot........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *






BAD ASS HOMIE! :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHUCKS66

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@May 12 2009, 01:41 AM~13860296
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





:thumbsup: :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## waters64

> _Originally posted by CHUCKS66_@May 30 2009, 09:17 PM~14049606
> *:thumbsup:  :worship:  :thumbsup:
> *


that is ridicoulous. I can not wait to see the rest of the car.


----------



## SEANZILLA

TTT


----------



## 82fleet

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@May 23 2009, 06:40 PM~13980872
> *dont kill me hector!!!! hno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> had to do it :happysad:
> *


  NICE WORK :thumbsup:


----------



## SEANZILLA

TTT


----------



## CHUCKS66

ttt


----------



## mr.serio

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Dec 15 2008, 02:01 AM~12432606
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


BLUE POR VIDA


----------



## zfelix




----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## CHUCKS66

TTT :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SEANZILLA




----------



## CHUCKS66

TTT


----------



## zfelix




----------



## Blvd. Junkie

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Jun 21 2009, 09:39 PM~14258442
> *
> *


  wut up zack


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by Blvd. Junkie_@Jun 21 2009, 10:05 PM~14258725
> * wut up zack
> *



:wave:


----------



## SEANZILLA

:|


----------



## SEANZILLA

TTT :0


----------



## G-OD BODY

Love your work Homie....Gonna hit you up when Im ready for some patterns....fo sho


----------



## LifeAfterDeath 2

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@May 22 2009, 04:09 PM~13972776
> *first off , show some fucking respect, i didnt bad mouth you or call you names, i just pointed out that some folks were less than satisfied with deals you have done and hadnt responded to thier claims.  your name has been kicking around in that topic for a hot minute.  if you didnt want the heat , dont make the problems.
> 
> dont get pissy when you get called out on it. i respect you and your work both in 1:1 cars and small scale , so pull your panties out of your ass,  douche canoe :uh:
> *


kick rocks :uh:


----------



## redrum702

> _Originally posted by LifeAfterDeath 2_@Jun 28 2009, 05:15 PM~14322457
> *kick  rocks  :uh:
> *


x2


----------



## FIREMAN63

HEY ZACK 

LET THE DRIVER DRIVE 


SUP


----------



## sic713

hi lil guy!


----------



## zfelix

:wave: what up albert and sic


----------



## low4ever

I hear people say you are real good for your age. Shit at any age from what i see is top notch. You gonna a be around for a long time. TTT for a blessed young homie


----------



## sic713

i wanna be like you when i grow up


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by low4ever_@Jun 29 2009, 08:51 PM~14335083
> *I hear people say you are real good for your age. Shit at any age from what i see is top notch.  You gonna a be around for a long time. TTT for a blessed young homie
> *



thanks and in time i'll pump out more work im finishing up a 65 hardtop i patterned out the whole car and also im doing more updates to the red caddy so i'll have new pictures up soon tryin to get cars ready for the super show


----------



## CHUCKS66

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: TTT


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Jun 16 2009, 11:47 PM~14214162
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



bad ass work homie


----------



## zfelix

thanks


----------



## zfelix

:wave: getting ready for the supershow


----------



## zfelix

almost done striping this 65


----------



## CHUCKS66

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## groovin ruben

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Jul 3 2009, 09:19 PM~14376507
> *almost done striping this 65
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## zfelix




----------



## MISTER ED

keep up the great work....


----------



## drnitrus

:0 
Great work Z!!


----------



## zfelix

thanks docc


----------



## SEANZILLA

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Jul 8 2009, 10:52 PM~14419661
> *thanks docc
> *


 :uh:


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by SEANZILLA_@Jul 8 2009, 10:52 PM~14419668
> *:uh:
> *



:twak: when u gonna let me drive the lac :cheesy: ima be in cali all next week were gonna prolly gonna go chill at dannys shop


----------



## tra1414

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Jul 6 2009, 08:49 PM~14397884
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



LOOKIN GOOD BRO! I'M GOING TO HAVE YOU DO MY NEXT RIDE.... :biggrin:


----------



## dekay24

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Jul 6 2009, 09:49 PM~14397884
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wow dude, im really feelin this one. :0


----------



## tra1414




----------



## tra1414




----------



## SEANZILLA

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Jul 8 2009, 10:54 PM~14419680
> *:twak: when u gonna let me drive the lac :cheesy: ima be in cali all next week were gonna prolly gonna go chill at dannys shop
> *


Never...... unless u get in the club..... then my lacs your lac :0 

I dont go to danny shop no more.... he dont like me right now


----------



## CHUCKS66

> _Originally posted by tra1414_@Jul 9 2009, 03:23 PM~14427045
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




NICE JOB Z. FELIX GOOD WORK HOMIE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## stompnu88

> _Originally posted by tra1414_@Jul 9 2009, 04:23 PM~14427045
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Looking good little dude.... hit me up when you get a chance.


----------



## rick383

dam you do good woork... i need roof done how much do you charge ?its a 64 it has a sun roof...


----------



## CHUCKS66

TTT


----------



## AZ D.D. 64




----------



## ~MONTECARLOW~

> _Originally posted by tra1414_@Jul 9 2009, 04:23 PM~14427045
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



LOOKS BADD ASS :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ~MONTECARLOW~

> _Originally posted by tra1414_@Jul 9 2009, 04:23 PM~14427045
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



LOOKS BADD ASS :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## zfelix

knocking them harleys out too


----------



## 801Rider




----------



## rick383

did you get my pm yester day?


----------



## zfelix

clear'd this bitch now i gotta stripe and leaf it


----------



## 801Rider

Looks real good


----------



## CHUCKS66

TTT


----------



## stompnu88

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Jul 19 2009, 10:55 PM~14522477
> *clear'd this bitch now i gotta stripe and leaf it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Lookin real good " LIL DUDE " :biggrin:


----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## zfelix

gonna start laying some patterns on the flaked dash


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Damn Zack ! Your doing a damn good job little brother ! Your Poppa is smiling down on you fool ! You got a gift brother for real ! You went from a try to a career and you took off boy ! 

I know i'm a month or 2 late but fuck what that fucker youcantfademe try to hiem up ! He just made your young ass got that body man ,painter tip on lock and his ass can see stright enough to draw a stright line LOL !


----------



## zfelix




----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 24 2009, 04:31 AM~14568012
> *Damn  Zack  !  Your  doing  a  damn  good  job  little  brother !  Your  Poppa  is  smiling  down  on you  fool !  You  got  a  gift  brother  for  real !  You  went  from  a  try  to  a  career and  you  took  off  boy !
> 
> I  know  i'm  a  month  or  2  late  but  fuck  what  that  fucker  youcantfademe  try  to hiem  up !  He  just  made  your  young ass  got  that  body  man  ,painter  tip  on  lock  and  his  ass  can  see  stright  enough  to  draw  a  stright  line LOL !
> *



thank alot brotha just tryin my best


----------



## zfelix




----------



## zfelix




----------



## zfelix




----------



## elchamuko

:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Jul 30 2009, 09:07 PM~14631741
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Jul 30 2009, 06:06 PM~14631730
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## stompnu88

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Jul 30 2009, 06:06 PM~14631730
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Paul K

:thumbsup:


----------



## stilldownivlife

:thumbsup: i was thinking that was yours till i saw in your sig you have a 66 not 65

getting some patterns on your ride anytime soon :dunno: 

:thumbsup: love your work :thumbsup:


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Aug 1 2009, 01:40 AM~14645017
> *:thumbsup: i was thinking that was yours till i saw in your sig you have a 66 not 65
> 
> getting some patterns on your ride anytime soon :dunno:
> 
> :thumbsup: love your work :thumbsup:
> *



not till next year ima get the rollin chassis done before anything


----------



## redrum702

BIG ZACK GETTING DOWN ALMOST DONE THEN LEAFING AND PINSTRIPING IS NEXT


----------



## redrum702




----------



## SEANZILLA

You little fucker


----------



## 801Rider




----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by redrum702_@Aug 3 2009, 07:30 PM~14663081
> *BIG ZACK GETTING DOWN ALMOST DONE THEN LEAFING AND PINSTRIPING IS NEXT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Nice work Zack! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Jul 30 2009, 06:06 PM~14631730
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 
LOOKEN REAL GOOD


----------



## HUEY HEFNER

> _Originally posted by redrum702_@Aug 3 2009, 04:30 PM~14663081
> *BIG ZACK GETTING DOWN ALMOST DONE THEN LEAFING AND PINSTRIPING IS NEXT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by redrum702_@Aug 3 2009, 06:00 PM~14664134
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


65 rag  :cheesy:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Dec 15 2008, 02:12 AM~12432617
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Jan 4 2009, 08:54 PM~12606677
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Feb 17 2009, 11:48 PM~13036058
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Mar 13 2009, 02:59 PM~13272838
> *dont think i posted these yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gonna add some leafing to it later when he brings it back
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@May 1 2009, 02:42 PM~13757346
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :cheesy: :0


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@May 21 2009, 08:54 PM~13964422
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :cheesy: :0


----------



## drasticbean

more mre more....


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Jul 6 2009, 11:49 PM~14397884
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


whats the main body color on this?


----------



## CARSllcLV

> SAY, WHO R THE 2 FAT WHITE GUYS IN BACK OF YOU?..... LOL :roflmao:


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by redrum702_@Aug 3 2009, 06:00 PM~14664134
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## drasticbean

:biggrin:


----------



## sic713

felix, lil chubby fucker.. hahah..

whats up homie.. never seen a pic of u



(nohomo)


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 11 2009, 06:47 PM~14740295
> *felix, lil chubby fucker.. hahah..
> 
> whats up homie.. never seen a pic of u
> (nohomo)
> *



:roflmao: 

whats up bro


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Aug 11 2009, 06:58 PM~14740401
> *:roflmao:
> 
> whats up bro
> *


still tired ass hell.. another long day of pullin tape


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 11 2009, 07:08 PM~14740521
> *still tired ass hell.. another long day of pullin tape
> *



same here man were finally puttin this mother fucker back together for the supershow


----------



## FREAKY TALES

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Aug 11 2009, 08:43 PM~14741732
> *same here man were finally puttin this mother fucker back together for the supershow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WHAT KIND OF CAR? :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by FREAKY TALES_@Aug 11 2009, 09:00 PM~14741988
> *WHAT KIND OF CAR? :biggrin:
> *



2 door cadillac


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Aug 11 2009, 08:43 PM~14741732
> *same here man were finally puttin this mother fucker back together for the supershow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## ~~RED~~

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Aug 11 2009, 08:43 PM~14741732
> *same here man were finally puttin this mother fucker back together for the supershow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## tcg64

:thumbsup:


----------



## tcg64

> _Originally posted by redrum702_@Aug 3 2009, 06:00 PM~14664134
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## stompnu88

TTT


----------



## Raider1981




----------



## FREAKY TALES

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Aug 11 2009, 09:07 PM~14742102
> *2 door cadillac
> *


LOOKING NICE!!


----------



## 70true

> _Originally posted by Raider1981_@Aug 13 2009, 04:48 PM~14761538
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn hector shits looking bad ass cant wait till my shit looks like that


----------



## 81cutty

> _Originally posted by Raider1981_@Aug 13 2009, 04:48 PM~14761538
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice


----------



## zfelix

clear'd that dashh it came out nice


----------



## AZ D.D. 64

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## 79cutsupreme

Dammmn. :thumbsup:


----------



## ElMonte74'

sup felix hows the monte


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Aug 14 2009, 11:18 PM~14775473
> *sup felix hows the monte
> *


whats up man i ended up selling the monte now i have a 66 impala


----------



## FREAKY TALES

> clear'd that dashh it came out nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## zfelix

TTT something new


----------



## LVdroe

OHHH WEEEEE


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by LVdroe_@Aug 19 2009, 01:20 PM~14818070
> *OHHH WEEEEE
> *


----------



## zfelix




----------



## Guero78

bad ass work vato!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Luxury88

Do u have a location or number where I can reach you? I'm here in Vegas and am lookin to get my 88 Monte ls painted !! Hit me back


----------



## southside customs

nice lil fucker


----------



## 155/80/13

how are your prices? striping and leafing a whole car


----------



## Hoss805

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Aug 20 2009, 02:44 PM~14830596
> *how are your prices? striping and leafing  a whole car
> *


i think he posted prices a few pages back, Nice Work Felix :thumbsup:


----------



## LVdroe

LIL HOMIE DOES GOOD ASS WORK .. I ONLY TAKE MY LO LOs TO HIM .. :biggrin:  CANT WAIT TO C MY CAPRICE ZACK


----------



## LVdroe

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Aug 20 2009, 08:36 AM~14826232
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## zfelix

thanks fellas pm me for my number if u need some work done


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by zfelix+Aug 14 2009, 07:22 PM~14773077-->
> 
> 
> 
> clear'd that dashh it came out nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> clean
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-zfelix_@Aug 15 2009, 02:55 PM~14778392
> *whats up man i ended up selling the monte now i have a 66 impala
> *


----------



## zfelix




----------



## SALAS' ENGRAVING




----------



## BAGO




----------



## BAGO

> _Originally posted by redrum702_@Aug 3 2009, 04:30 PM~14663081
> *BIG ZACK GETTING DOWN ALMOST DONE THEN LEAFING AND PINSTRIPING IS NEXT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


BAD ASS WORK :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix




----------



## degre576

looking good man. keep it up homie.


----------



## LVdroe




----------



## BIG TURTLE

BAD ASSSSSSSSSSS WORK LIL HOMIE


----------



## sic713

3 pages back.. ol hell naw


----------



## stompnu88

:biggrin: TTT :biggrin:


----------



## LVdroe

T T T


----------



## zfelix

TTT


----------



## zfelix

:dunno:


----------



## zfelix

:nicoderm:


----------



## stompnu88

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Sep 11 2009, 03:44 PM~15053910
> *:nicoderm:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 TTT :0 Another ROYALS showstopper.


----------



## zfelix




----------



## Trendsetta 68

Sweet!!!!!!!!


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Sep 16 2009, 06:26 PM~15102270
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hno:


----------



## ~~RED~~

> _Originally posted by zfelix+Sep 11 2009, 03:43 PM~15053899-->
> 
> 
> 
> :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-zfelix_@Sep 11 2009, 03:44 PM~15053910
> *:nicoderm:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## zfelix




----------



## stilldownivlife

:wow: thats dope :wow: 

nice work felix :thumbsup:


----------



## 801Rider

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Sep 21 2009, 03:14 PM~15143005
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Fuckin sick


----------



## Blvd. Junkie

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Sep 21 2009, 02:14 PM~15143005
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thats f#@#@$%%^& bad ass


----------



## CHUCKS66

TTT


----------



## zfelix

a lil trike im workin on the owner did the patterns himself i just did the pinstripes


----------



## 70true

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Sep 21 2009, 02:14 PM~15143005
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


fuck david im jealous your bike came out dope good work zack thats the shiznit


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by 70true_@Sep 22 2009, 03:59 PM~15155558
> *fuck david im jealous your bike came out dope good work zack thats the shiznit
> *


show jaime im sure he would like a bike to match the roof on his bomb :cheesy:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Aug 26 2009, 08:48 PM~14892916
> *BAD ASSSSSSSSSSS  WORK LIL HOMIE
> *


X2


----------



## Blvd. Junkie

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Sep 22 2009, 02:43 PM~15154766
> *a lil trike im workin on the owner did the patterns himself i just did the pinstripes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: looking good


----------



## stompnu88

Yo lil dude i got a new phone and lost your number hit me up asap


----------



## zfelix




----------



## Coast One

uffin:


----------



## 801Rider




----------



## Blvd. Junkie

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Sep 25 2009, 12:59 AM~15181898
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 70true

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Sep 22 2009, 04:05 PM~15155620
> *show jaime im sure he would like a bike to match the roof on his bomb :cheesy:
> *


shit zack he cant even fix his bomb right know i dont think hell b hooking anything up for awhile hes going threw some shit but hey maybe that pic will lite a fire up his ass :biggrin:


----------



## 82fleet

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Sep 24 2009, 11:59 PM~15181898
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## zfelix

what it dew


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Oct 3 2009, 12:02 AM~15255604
> *what it dew
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Blvd. Junkie

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Oct 3 2009, 09:55 AM~15257159
> *
> *


 :thumbsup: GOOD WORK ZACK :thumbsup:


----------



## SOUTHCYDE

wuz good having u out here homie hope u come back soon!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Oct 3 2009, 12:02 AM~15255604
> *what it dew
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by SOUTHCYDE_@Oct 5 2009, 11:35 PM~15279526
> *wuz good having u out here homie hope u come back soon!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



:thumbsup: i'll be back out there soon


----------



## tra1414

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Oct 3 2009, 12:02 AM~15255604
> *what it dew
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## %candy mobile%

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Sep 25 2009, 12:59 AM~15181898
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## desirableones61




----------



## sic713

mayne!


----------



## soc214

> _Originally posted by desirableones61_@Oct 12 2009, 12:09 PM~15331922
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


BAD ASS WERK HOMIE,,!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHUCKS66

WHATS UP PIMP! LOL!!


----------



## plague

DAMN I MUST AY YOU GET DOWN AND YOU GOT SOME SKILLZ THAT BIKE THAT YOU DID AT THE SHOW WAS :0


----------



## CE 707

that caddy came out tight bro


----------



## Lackin'onDuces

> _Originally posted by desirableones61_@Oct 12 2009, 11:09 AM~15331922
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  sick


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by plague_@Oct 14 2009, 08:53 PM~15360960
> *DAMN I MUST AY YOU GET DOWN AND YOU GOT SOME SKILLZ THAT BIKE THAT YOU DID AT THE SHOW WAS :0
> *




thanks bro nice meeting u let med know when that caddy is ready :cheesy:


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by CHUCKS66_@Oct 13 2009, 11:23 PM~15350863
> *WHATS UP PIMP! LOL!!
> *



wat up player!!


----------



## desirableones61

Hey Z!I want something like this on my rhino.The plastics are all off.How much?


----------



## plague

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Oct 15 2009, 08:24 PM~15372236
> *thanks bro nice meeting u let med know when that caddy is ready :cheesy:
> *


MAYBE YOU CAN PUT SOME WORK IN ON IT


----------



## zfelix

trying something a lil differnt


----------



## sic713

i likes it


----------



## hotstuff5964

damn you know what? I saw you striping some shit at the super show, but I was a couple of isles away, so i was gonna say whats up when I got to your isle but I forgot... or maybe I got distracted...but :angry:


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Oct 16 2009, 11:35 PM~15384552
> *damn you know what? I saw you striping some shit at the super show, but I was a couple of isles away, so i was gonna say whats up when I got to your isle but I forgot... or maybe I got distracted...but :angry:
> *



stop by next time


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 16 2009, 09:07 PM~15383169
> *i likes it
> *



thanks man i finished it today


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Oct 17 2009, 03:47 PM~15388199
> *stop by next time
> *


watch it.. thats a invite for him to butt rape you


----------



## tra1414

> _Originally posted by zfelix+Oct 16 2009, 09:05 PM~15383150-->
> 
> 
> 
> trying something a lil differnt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-zfelix_@Oct 17 2009, 03:49 PM~15388209
> *thanks man i finished it today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG DADDY 65 SS

WHEN I GROW-UP I'M GOING TO HAVE TO GET YOU TO DO A CAR FOR ME! THAT SHIT IS BBAAADDDD AZZZ! :thumbsup:


----------



## desirableones61

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Oct 17 2009, 02:49 PM~15388209
> *thanks man i finished it today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Trace that mofo is lookin sweeeeeet!Great job Z!


----------



## zfelix

robbie call me when u get the chance about the rhino


----------



## zfelix

a lil layitlow group pic from vegas


----------



## BIG DADDY 65 SS

> _Originally posted by desirableones61_@Oct 19 2009, 01:40 PM~15402698
> *Trace that mofo is lookin sweeeeeet!Great job Z!
> *


THANKS BRO! :biggrin:


----------



## CARSllcLV

> _Originally posted by desirableones61_@Oct 19 2009, 01:40 PM~15402698
> *Trace that mofo is lookin sweeeeeet!Great job Z!
> *



THANKS BRO! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## tra1414

> _Originally posted by desirableones61+Oct 19 2009, 01:40 PM~15402698-->
> 
> 
> 
> Trace that mofo is lookin sweeeeeet!Great job Z!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by BIG DADDY 65 [email protected] 19 2009, 07:54 PM~15407149
> *THANKS BRO!  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-CARSllcLV_@Oct 19 2009, 07:55 PM~15407165
> *THANKS BRO!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



x3.... LOL.... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LowandBeyond

What up Z. Puttin in some badass work homie! Keep it up.


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 24 2009, 07:11 AM~15453041
> *What up Z.  Puttin in some badass work homie!  Keep it up.
> *


Wat up mann long time no talk hope all is well with u and the fam


----------



## 81cutty

sup zack


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Oct 24 2009, 05:18 PM~15456091
> *Wat up mann long time no talk hope all is well with u and the fam
> *


oh yea homie. We all good. Looks like ur doing damn good urself. Keep that killer shit up mayne. Maybe one day u can hook my shit up.


----------



## 81cutty

z u have time to do my tank?


----------



## ~~RED~~

:wave:


----------



## BASH3R




----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Oct 28 2009, 02:52 PM~15494635
> *:wave:
> *



whats up brotha


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Oct 28 2009, 02:48 PM~15494587
> *z u have time to do my tank?
> *



yessir bring it by the pad dilligaf :biggrin:


----------



## ~~RED~~

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Oct 29 2009, 05:37 PM~15507712
> *whats up brotha
> *


nadda, just trying to get some work done. You? anything new?


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Oct 29 2009, 06:27 PM~15508190
> *nadda, just trying to get some work done. You? anything new?
> *



yeah im workin on leafing and stripign a deuce and i strated tearing this down for some updates  










and thats about it just lookin forward to sema next week :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Oct 29 2009, 05:38 PM~15507724
> *yessir bring it by the pad dilligaf :biggrin:
> *




i'll hit u up tomorrow


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Oct 30 2009, 12:51 AM~15511984
> *i'll hit u up tomorrow
> *



forsure i'll be home all day working on that green deuce and the bomb just hit me up


----------



## POPEYE_NWK

zfelix clean out your inbox trying to pm you


----------



## SOUTHCYDE

what up homie hope to see u down here soon!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## ~~RED~~

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Oct 29 2009, 08:44 PM~15509825
> *yeah im workin on leafing and stripign a deuce and i strated tearing this down for some updates
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and thats about it just lookin forward to sema next week :biggrin:
> *


I have heard nothing but good things about sema, and its looking like ill be going next year. I have two cars Im doing that are suppost to go. So if I make it, you gonna take me for a ride in that beauty! :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix




----------



## Eazy

Been peeping this topic since last year...... Much props homie. You'er a real inspiration to cats young and old G


----------



## show-bound

always luv checkin you chit out! :cheesy:


----------



## zfelix

thanks fellas i just love doing wat i do and learning new shit everyday


----------



## ~~RED~~

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Nov 4 2009, 12:12 AM~15557253
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## degre576

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Nov 4 2009, 01:12 AM~15557253
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



thats sick :cheesy:


----------



## MALIBUZLAC




----------



## 79cutsupreme

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Nov 4 2009, 12:47 AM~15557447
> *thanks fellas i just love doing wat i do and learning new shit everyday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


CAME OUT CLEAN HOMIE


----------



## tra1414

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Nov 4 2009, 12:12 AM~15557253
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## Coast One

uffin:


----------



## 81cutty

ttt


----------



## D-BO

I just went through this whole thread and all I say is...WOW!!! Zfelix, you have a god giving gift that is rare for someone to have at your age!


----------



## CHUCKS66

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## monte79

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Nov 4 2009, 12:47 AM~15557447
> *thanks fellas i just love doing wat i do and learning new shit everyday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE WORK HOMIE KEEP IT UP


----------



## Guest

Great looking work Z. You get better everyday.


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Nov 4 2009, 02:47 AM~15557447
> *thanks fellas i just love doing wat i do and learning new shit everyday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Nov 22 2009, 10:31 PM~15749934
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



what up man hows yur ride coming along?

and i dont think i posted these yet


----------



## ~~RED~~

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Nov 23 2009, 01:09 AM~15751147
> *what up man hows yur ride coming along?
> 
> and i dont think i posted these yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks killer Z


----------



## zfelix

this was a lil quickie


----------



## west coast ridaz

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Nov 23 2009, 01:09 AM~15751147
> *what up man hows yur ride coming along?
> 
> and i dont think i posted these yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


any bigger pics of whole car what u charge for something like this


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Nov 29 2009, 04:34 AM~15811148
> *this was a lil quickie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




Pure art !


----------



## MELLOMAN

NICE WORK HOMIE LIKE YOUR STYLE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## zfelix




----------



## orangeR3gal863

All Them Designs Bad Ass


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP




----------



## zfelix

still need to wetsand then kandy then put the final clear on it


----------



## tra1414

:thumbsup:


----------



## 70true

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Dec 5 2009, 06:36 PM~15883097
> *still need to wetsand then kandy then put the final clear on it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looking good zack :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## OJ Hydraulics

u rollin it now?


----------



## 81cutty

nice


----------



## tra1414

ttt.... 4 the HOMIE! uffin:


----------



## JINXED32

bought this car a month ago the pinstripe has your name on it.


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by JINXED32_@Dec 13 2009, 01:20 AM~15965673
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bought this car a month ago the pinstripe has your name on it.
> *




looks clean


----------



## Bosslac

nice work


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Nov 29 2009, 11:57 PM~15819166
> *any bigger pics of whole car what u charge for something like this
> *


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP




----------



## zfelix

heres my own personal project im going to start up on again after i get the bomb finished


----------



## stompnu88

Come on" LIL DUDE " we need some new pics!!! :worship:


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by stompnu88_@Dec 18 2009, 10:32 AM~16019852
> *Come on" LIL DUDE " we need some new pics!!! :worship:
> *



just been doin lil stripe and leaf jobs here and there nothing worth posting but got a few full cars gettin done after the 1st


----------



## Reverend Hearse

:thumbsup:


----------



## stompnu88

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Dec 18 2009, 10:52 AM~16020052
> *just been doin lil stripe and leaf jobs here and there nothing worth posting but got a few full cars gettin done after the 1st
> *


 :uh:


----------



## CHUCKS66

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Dec 14 2009, 08:50 PM~15983494
> *heres my own personal project im going to start up on again after i get the bomb finished
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




NICE! :biggrin:


----------



## SEANZILLA




----------



## Luxury88

Hey Felix , u replied to a post of mine just wondering if u mite be able to give me a price on a paint job on an 88 MC LS , bodys in good shape was thinking a white with a blue pearl ! Pm if possible! Thanks


----------



## Guero78

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Apr 30 2009, 03:51 AM~13739627
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


quick question bro!! is thiz technique free handed or u actualy use tape as a guide line??/


----------



## Flowrider

> _Originally posted by Guero78_@Dec 23 2009, 10:36 PM~16069950
> *quick question bro!! is thiz technique free handed or u actualy use tape as a guide line??/
> *


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lWHcoSdoUC0


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Mar 13 2009, 02:59 PM~13272838
> *dont think i posted these yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gonna add some leafing to it later when he brings it back
> *


NICE WORK


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@May 1 2009, 02:42 PM~13757346
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


VERY CLEAN


----------



## Guest

<<<(lowfairlane) whats up "Z" gotta say, you just blew up bro! The [email protected]$&^* work looks awesome. It's obvious you soaked up everything from Danny like a sponge. Can't believe the progress you have had in 2 years. It's in your blood! Take care bro.


----------



## CARSllcLV




----------



## stompnu88

TTT for a lil dude :biggrin:


----------



## MALIBUZLAC




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

:thumbsup:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by Flowrider_@Dec 23 2009, 06:35 PM~16071028
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lWHcoSdoUC0
> *


lol...seems i alway grab the sand paper card board as well... 

simple design with simple tool!

dont forget to wipe every now and then...the edge that is..


----------



## zfelix

some backyard boogie shit

:cheesy:


----------



## zfelix




----------



## ABRAXASS

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Jan 7 2010, 04:58 AM~16212141
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


What color "TEAL" is this?
Great job(s) by the way..........


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Jan 6 2010, 05:43 PM~16206947
> *some backyard boogie shit
> 
> :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


everything is green :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Jan 6 2010, 06:43 PM~16206947
> *some backyard boogie shit
> 
> :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much for the dust pan shipped.. 77502


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by ABRAXASS_@Jan 7 2010, 05:50 PM~16218014
> *What color "TEAL" is this?
> Great job(s) by the way..........
> *



its actually candy organic green over a silver base with a shit load of ppq blue pearl!

but if your talkin about the stripes thats kansas city teal one shot

thanks


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jan 7 2010, 06:31 PM~16218585
> *everything is green :biggrin:
> *



its like green snow hahaha


and sic i'll let it go for a bag of chips 5$ all in quarters plz and a jawbreaker its got that overspray candy on it just need to stripe it up fuck martha stewart!!! haha


----------



## sic713

:roflmao:
u a fool


----------



## zfelix

i repainted the fenders and running boards just waiting for stripe leaf and final clear










and heres some schwinn parts i finished


----------



## stilldownivlife

:wow: always love seeing what you got going down :yes: 

the stripes on that schwinn look dope :thumbsup:


----------



## A-FORD-ABLE

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Jan 7 2010, 08:47 PM~16220213
> *:wow: always love seeing what you got going down :yes:
> 
> the stripes on that schwinn look dope :thumbsup:
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## Hoss805

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Jan 7 2010, 07:43 PM~16220160
> *i repainted the fenders and running boards just waiting for stripe leaf and final clear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and heres some schwinn parts i finished
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looking good homie :thumbsup:


----------



## LAC_MASTA

Dude, you should win some type of award for best the fastest... I remember when you were posting in the "Future Pinstripers" thread. You have a great style.... do you travel?


----------



## Flowrider

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Jan 8 2010, 04:43 AM~16220160
> *i repainted the fenders and running boards just waiting for stripe leaf and final clear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and heres some schwinn parts i finished
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


love that flow man


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by LAC_MASTA_@Jan 8 2010, 03:39 PM~16228060
> *Dude, you should win some type of award for best the fastest... I remember when you were posting in the "Future Pinstripers" thread. You  have a great style.... do you travel?
> *



thanks alot man been lucky to meet people and learn things that are helping me develop my style i appriciate it and i'll travle if there is enough work


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Jan 7 2010, 04:58 AM~16212141
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I like this! Looks Good, Awesome Job! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## zfelix

my frame to my impala


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Jan 9 2010, 08:28 PM~16239812
> *my frame to my impala
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sweet so whose doin your patterns and striping  :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 9 2010, 07:50 PM~16240065
> *sweet so whose doin your patterns and striping    :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *



i dunno yet?? :cheesy: :biggrin: well just have to wait and see!!!


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Jan 9 2010, 08:53 PM~16240106
> *i dunno yet?? :cheesy: :biggrin: well just have to wait and see!!!
> *


let me know ill hook you up wit ichibans # they do awesome work


----------



## zfelix

no thx :happysad:








:biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Jan 9 2010, 08:58 PM~16240150
> *no thx :happysad:
> :biggrin:
> *


oh well but just in case let me know


----------



## MALIBUZLAC




----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 9 2010, 08:56 PM~16240129
> *let me know ill hook you up wit ichibans # they do awesome work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




Wow Nice! :biggrin: What is the name of all the blues used?


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Jan 9 2010, 09:57 PM~16240740
> *Wow Nice!    :biggrin:  What is the name of all the blues used?
> *


UMMMM :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: we was only kidding that shit is wack next to zachs work


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 9 2010, 10:02 PM~16240793
> *UMMMM  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  we was only kidding that shit is wack next to zachs work
> *




Oh My Bad, lol I just wanted to know what Blue colors were used. :happysad:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Jan 9 2010, 10:06 PM~16240820
> *Oh My Bad, lol I just wanted to know what Blue colors were used.  :happysad:
> *


liar you said it was nice :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 9 2010, 10:24 PM~16241001
> *liar you said it was nice  :biggrin:
> *



Cuz I wanted the Paint colors. Well I do think it's Nice. It might not be as Awesome as what your Home Boy does but its still nice lol.


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Jan 9 2010, 10:29 PM~16241057
> *Cuz I wanted the Paint colors. Well I do think it's Nice. It might not be as Awesome as what your Home Boy does but its still nice lol.
> *


had to be a gurl :biggrin: jk


----------



## 4DA702

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Dec 18 2009, 10:52 AM~16020052
> *just been doin lil stripe and leaf jobs here and there nothing worth posting but got a few full cars gettin done after the 1st
> *


I shall be needing you after tax time :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 9 2010, 10:37 PM~16241144
> *had to be a gurl  :biggrin:  jk
> *



And what's wrong with that lol :tongue:


----------



## zfelix

Knocked this frame out today


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Jan 13 2010, 11:08 PM~16285024
> *Knocked this frame out today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## zfelix

Got a few tricks up our sleeves for this busting it back out in sanberdoo


----------



## flaked85

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Jan 14 2010, 12:08 AM~16285024
> *Knocked this frame out today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



BEAUTIFUL


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Nice frame homie!


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP




----------



## zfelix

im tryin to make pinstriped labtops the new thing to do :cheesy:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Jan 18 2010, 07:51 PM~16330976
> *im tryin to make pinstriped labtops the new thing to do :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Awesome! :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

those r cool


----------



## Hannibal Lector

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Jan 13 2010, 10:51 PM~16285675
> *Got a few tricks up our sleeves for this busting it back out in sanberdoo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i liiiiiiiiiiiike! :biggrin:


----------



## MALIBUZLAC

*Zach that color u suggested is gonna be the one homie.*


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by MALIBUZLAC_@Jan 20 2010, 05:41 PM~16355300
> *Zach that color u suggested is gonna be the one homie.
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## JOHNNYSUEDE

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Jan 18 2010, 07:51 PM~16330976
> *im tryin to make pinstriped labtops the new thing to do :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


very cool, killer stripe work!


----------



## stompnu88

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by stompnu88_@Jan 21 2010, 10:42 AM~16363095
> *TTT :biggrin:
> *



waddup playerr


----------



## flaked85

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Jan 18 2010, 08:51 PM~16330976
> *im tryin to make pinstriped labtops the new thing to do :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




NICE MY BOY GARY JENSON DOES LAPTOPS ALSO :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix

:cheesy:


----------



## zfelix

frame for a 60 impala im working on


----------



## 70true

damn zack u did that frame thats tight shit came out cleannnn cant wait to see the next pics d1s all day everyday uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## A-FORD-ABLE

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Jan 18 2010, 06:51 PM~16330976
> *im tryin to make pinstriped labtops the new thing to do :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


im about to ask a stupid question bro, lol....but did you do all that free hand or did you use a compass, draw out the designs first with the stabilo pencils??? cause your f'n lines are precise and the curves are bad ass :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by A-FORD-ABLE_@Jan 23 2010, 07:04 PM~16388699
> *im about to ask a stupid question bro, lol....but did you do all that free hand or did you use a compass, draw out the designs first with the stabilo pencils??? cause your f'n lines are precise and the curves are bad ass  :biggrin:
> *



lol actually no i dont start out with anything no grid or stabillo i just make my center points and work out from it


----------



## stilldownivlife

:thumbsup: i dig seeing your work and the new blogspot :yes: 
so i was fooling around with your pics 











i'll work on a better 1 tomorrow


----------



## Guest

NICE WORK BRO


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Jan 24 2010, 07:57 AM~16392602
> *:thumbsup: i dig seeing your work and the new blogspot :yes:
> so i was fooling around with your pics
> 
> 
> *



thanks alot bro i have no computer talent so i have no clue how to design or make something like that its baddass and yeah peep the blogspot will be posting alot of projects and jobs in there


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jan 24 2010, 08:18 AM~16392657
> *NICE WORK BRO
> *



same with you brotha hope your keepin buisy :thumbsup:


----------



## PURO CERVANTES

HEY HOMIE,
COME CHECK OUT MY SITE!


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@Jan 24 2010, 02:07 PM~16395179
> *HEY HOMIE,
> COME CHECK OUT MY SITE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



baddass site diggin the whole layout


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> :thumbsup: i dig seeing your work and the new blogspot :yes:
> so i was fooling around with your pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'll work on a better 1 tomorrow


----------



## A-FORD-ABLE

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Jan 24 2010, 12:28 AM~16391642
> *lol actually no i dont start out with anything no grid or stabillo i just make my center points and work out from it
> *


that is f'n bad ass bro cause everything is so symetrical it trips me out...good ass eye bro


----------



## PURO CERVANTES

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Jan 24 2010, 05:12 PM~16395205
> *baddass site diggin the whole layout
> *


Thanks Felix, I just wanted a site that could emulate the kind of look KANDY,FLAKE,PINSTRIPES have. Keep up the amazing work.
I put you're blog in my site.
Take care
PURO


----------



## stilldownivlife

here is what i worked on....... i dont like it, but i will come up with something


----------



## stilldownivlife

:dunno:


----------



## A-FORD-ABLE

p.med ya z, get back at me when you got a chance


----------



## zfelix

forsure bro just gotta do some thinkin first then i'll get back to you


----------



## zfelix

some new shit for 2010 :cheesy:











still needs to be stripedd


----------



## tra1414

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Jan 26 2010, 02:01 AM~16413921
> *some new shit for 2010 :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still needs to be stripedd
> *


Thats Bad AZZ Bro!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Jan 26 2010, 04:01 AM~16413921
> *some new shit for 2010 :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still needs to be stripedd
> *



:wow: Oh Wow I like That! :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix

:cheesy:


----------



## tra1414

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Jan 26 2010, 11:31 PM~16425850
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


OMG!!!! THATS THE SHIZNIT RIGHT THERE! :thumbsup:


----------



## zfelix

post them pics of the 5 in the booth :cheesy:


----------



## LowandBeyond

Killer work lil bro!!


----------



## 70true

great work zack thats bad ass.. hope see some striping on my shit soon dog


----------



## zfelix

just wait till this one comes out :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix




----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by 70true_@Jan 27 2010, 03:19 AM~16426312
> *great work zack thats bad ass.. hope see some striping on my shit soon dog
> *


you gotta get it painted first foo get on that bitchh we need a rag in the line up


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Jan 27 2010, 09:28 PM~16434597
> *just wait till this one comes out :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## BIG DADDY 65 SS

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Jan 27 2010, 08:28 PM~16434597
> *just wait till this one comes out :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I LOVE THIS ONE RIGHT HERE! :biggrin:


----------



## A-FORD-ABLE

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Jan 26 2010, 02:58 AM~16413917
> *forsure bro just gotta do some thinkin first then i'll get back to you
> *


  coo, thanks bro


----------



## 70true

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Jan 27 2010, 09:10 PM~16435155
> *you gotta get it painted first foo get on that bitchh we need a rag in the line up
> *


i got somthing up my sleeve in the next few months cross my fingers and who knows what might happen :biggrin:


----------



## ~~RED~~

Your doing some great work Zack!


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Jan 28 2010, 01:15 PM~16441962
> *Your doing some great work Zack!
> *



thanks alot man just tryin to come with some new shit for 2010 :cheesy:

did you get started on that rivi yet!! lol


----------



## degre576

damn it man. looking good.


----------



## ~~RED~~

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Jan 28 2010, 02:21 PM~16442018
> *thanks alot man just tryin to come with some new shit for 2010 :cheesy:
> 
> did you get started on that rivi yet!! lol
> *


Im wanting to do something new for 10 also, im trying to find out the best brushs to do scroll work with, but Im having a hard time getting any info on the best ones to use. What are you using?

I havent started the rivi yet, Im doing a monte right now, I havent got any pics up of it yet. Im about done blocking the first prime on the rivi, then one more and shes ready to paint. Im also moving into a newer bigger shop so I can finally put my booth up :biggrin: . So Iv had a few set backs that are slowing me up. Winter sucks out here!


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Jan 28 2010, 05:01 PM~16444204
> *Im wanting to do something new for 10 also, im trying to find out the best brushs to do scroll work with, but Im having a hard time getting any info on the best ones to use. What are you using?
> 
> I havent started the rivi yet, Im doing a monte right now, I havent got any pics up of it yet. Im about done blocking the first prime on the rivi, then one more and shes ready to paint. Im also moving into a newer bigger shop so I can finally put my booth up :biggrin: . So Iv had a few set backs that are slowing me up. Winter sucks out here!
> *


kafka #3 and the mack bobbo #0 those worked the best for me sofar!

and thats cool as fuck bro and i hear ya winter out here sucks for me i can only imagine what you go through LOL


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Jan 28 2010, 06:05 PM~16444243
> *kafka #3 and the mack bobbo #0 those worked the best for me sofar!
> 
> and thats cool as fuck bro and i hear ya winter out here sucks for me i can only imagine what you go through LOL
> *


i like that brush, just picked one up a few weeks ago..


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 28 2010, 05:08 PM~16444265
> *i like that brush, just picked one up a few weeks ago..
> *



thats the one i used on the gold town car i had no problems with it at all!


----------



## ~~RED~~

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Jan 28 2010, 06:05 PM~16444243
> *kafka #3 and the mack bobbo #0 those worked the best for me sofar!
> 
> and thats cool as fuck bro and i hear ya winter out here sucks for me i can only imagine what you go through LOL
> *


thanks man, Im going to pick them up and try them out. Yea the shop im at not doesent have heat, or bathrooms. the temp all this month has been around the 20s! Now that is a challenge to paint a car.


----------



## PURO CERVANTES




----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Jan 28 2010, 07:21 PM~16444405
> *thanks man, Im going to pick them up and try them out. Yea the shop im at not doesent have heat, or bathrooms. the temp all this month has been around the 20s! Now that is a challenge to paint a car.
> *



Holy Crap! That does Suck!!!


----------



## desirableones61

Damn lil brother!You've been stayin busy huh?Desirable Ones To The Mutha Fuckin Top!Keep up the good work.


----------



## zfelix

thanks robbie


----------



## zfelix

i dont belive i posted this but i did this roof a week before the las vegas supershow it took a day to pattern it then another day to pinstripe and leaf it enjoy :cheesy:


----------



## REPENTANCE

Felix tha Z = tha bizniz :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## zfelix

thanks homes


and also to add i'll be at the grand national roadster show tomarrow wouldnt mind meeting a few other artists while im there :cheesy:


----------



## lowrivi1967

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Dec 15 2008, 01:12 AM~12432617
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that's some badass work bro!


----------



## lowrivi1967

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Jan 29 2010, 10:26 PM~16457958
> *i dont belive i posted this but i did this roof a week before the las vegas supershow it took a day to pattern it then another day to pinstripe and leaf it enjoy :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DYAMN :wow:


----------



## BIG DADDY 65 SS

:biggrin:


----------



## bigdoggfromaz

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Jan 26 2010, 03:01 AM~16413921
> *some new shit for 2010 :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still needs to be stripedd
> *


looks good


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Jan 30 2010, 12:26 AM~16457958
> *i dont belive i posted this but i did this roof a week before the las vegas supershow it took a day to pattern it then another day to pinstripe and leaf it enjoy :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Cool!  :biggrin:


----------



## DKM ATX

Nice work


----------



## tra1414

ttt.... :biggrin:


----------



## PURO CERVANTES




----------



## Coast One

:run:


----------



## sic713

:boink:


----------



## stevie d

man you do some clean work im torn now if i should get zfelix or sic to stripe n leaf my next ride


----------



## zfelix

:cheesy:


----------



## tra1414

Took the linc for a cruz today for the first time! shit was tight as fock! i must of when around the parking lot like 8 or 9 times! LOL :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Feb 4 2010, 01:06 AM~16508127
> *man you do some clean work im torn now if i should get zfelix or sic to stripe n leaf my next ride
> *


how about us both..
hno:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 4 2010, 10:57 PM~16517278
> *how about us both..
> hno:
> *



Lol! That's an Idea! :cheesy:


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by tra1414_@Feb 4 2010, 08:48 PM~16517151
> *Took the linc for a cruz today for the first time! shit was tight as fock! i must of when around the parking lot like 8 or 9 times! LOL  :biggrin:
> *



lol niice get her done so we can get pics of it on the streets!


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 4 2010, 08:57 PM~16517278
> *how about us both..
> hno:
> *



never been to texas before :cheesy:


----------



## A-FORD-ABLE

:nicoderm:


----------



## zfelix

this is just the start

panels with pearl fades and tricks next is tapefades stripe and leaf :cheesy:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Feb 4 2010, 11:41 PM~16518622
> *never been to texas before :cheesy:
> *


you aint missing nothing..
but some fucked up ass weather


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 5 2010, 01:07 AM~16519083
> *you aint missing nothing..
> but some fucked up ass weather
> *


aint that the truth fukin snow of the hook up here :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One

snow... whats that? :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Feb 4 2010, 10:48 PM~16518677
> *this is just the start
> 
> panels with pearl fades and tricks next is tapefades stripe and leaf :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hno:


----------



## ~~RED~~

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Feb 4 2010, 11:48 PM~16518677
> *this is just the start
> 
> panels with pearl fades and tricks next is tapefades stripe and leaf :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## zfelix

just needs the final touches


----------



## tra1414

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Feb 5 2010, 09:38 PM~16528359
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just needs the final touches
> *


Thats Bad Azz Homes! :worship:


----------



## 70true

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Feb 5 2010, 10:38 PM~16528359
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just needs the final touches
> *


BADD ASS ZACK GETTING DOWN ONCE AGAIN TTMFT :thumbsup:


----------



## stilldownivlife

looks killer z :thumbsup:


----------



## gdog3332

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Feb 5 2010, 11:38 PM~16528359
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just needs the final touches
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Looks like a whole different car!!!


----------



## montemanls

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Jan 29 2010, 11:26 PM~16457958
> *i dont belive i posted this but i did this roof a week before the las vegas supershow it took a day to pattern it then another day to pinstripe and leaf it enjoy :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  CLEAN


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Feb 5 2010, 01:47 PM~16522661
> *snow... whats that? :biggrin:
> *


heres what 9in of snow looks like 2 days after another 6in snowfall this was 2yrs ago :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by zfelix+Feb 5 2010, 12:41 AM~16518622-->
> 
> 
> 
> never been to texas before :cheesy:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-sic713_@Feb 5 2010, 02:07 AM~16519083
> *you aint missing nothing..
> but some fucked up ass weather
> *



I think You should Still come down here thou! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Feb 6 2010, 10:50 AM~16531759
> *I think You should Still come down here thou!  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *



maybe when it warms up! :cheesy:


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 6 2010, 08:41 AM~16530917
> *heres what 9in of snow looks like 2 days after another 6in snowfall this was 2yrs ago  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



fuck that! haha i hate when its cold the coldest it gets out here is in the 30's :uh:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Feb 6 2010, 01:25 PM~16531972
> *maybe when it warms up! :cheesy:
> *



Lol ok Cool!  April is usually Pretty weather, But Mid June or July it gets Freakin Hott! Just FYI. :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Feb 6 2010, 01:28 PM~16531999
> *fuck that! haha i hate when its cold the coldest it gets out here is in the 30's :uh:
> *


shit windchill was -10 the other day


----------



## Hannibal Lector

nice work!


----------



## tra1414

TTMFT!.... :thumbsup:


----------



## CARSllcLV

2 THE TOP 4 MR. Z!!!!


----------



## sic713

lets do a panel swap lil homie..
wanna hang some of ya work in my office..

and ill throw down on one for you too.


----------



## BIG MARC

MR.ZFELIX DOING HIS THANG . . .















































































































































































*TO SEE MORE CLICC ON THE LINK BELOW...NICE WORK AS ALWAYS "Z"!*


----------



## sic713

badass


----------



## ElMonte74'

damn he can get down


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 8 2010, 12:55 PM~16550260
> *lets do a panel swap lil homie..
> wanna hang some of ya work in my office..
> 
> and ill throw down on one for you too.
> *


I'm down pm me your info and ill get started on one for ya


----------



## sic713

ill get with u.. lemme get my car back running so i can go get a panel


----------



## Coast One

bad ass uffin:


----------



## CARSllcLV

Hay that looks like my gold/red leaf! wtf.... lol :biggrin:


----------



## stompnu88

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Feb 9 2010, 10:29 AM~16559790
> *MR.ZFELIX DOING HIS THANG . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TO SEE MORE CLICC ON THE LINK BELOW...NICE WORK AS ALWAYS "Z"!
> *


TTT


----------



## 70true

badass work zack much props hope to see u guys this weekend what up tracy hows that 65 coming? uffin:


----------



## CustomMachines

:0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## tra1414

> _Originally posted by 70true_@Feb 10 2010, 01:35 AM~16569953
> *badass work zack much props hope to see u guys this weekend what up tracy hows that 65 coming? uffin:
> *


Still got frresshhh paint Homes! SHOW IT, CRUZ IT OR TALK SHIT! :biggrin:


----------



## desirableones61

> _Originally posted by tra1414_@Feb 10 2010, 09:16 PM~16578782
> *Still got frresshhh paint Homes! SHOW IT, CRUZ IT OR TALK SHIT! :biggrin:
> *


I think he already plays with himself! :uh:


----------



## tra1414

What up Robbie! :wave:


----------



## plague

NICE


----------



## flaked85

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Feb 9 2010, 12:29 PM~16559790
> *MR.ZFELIX DOING HIS THANG . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TO SEE MORE CLICC ON THE LINK BELOW...NICE WORK AS ALWAYS "Z"!
> *



OFF THE HOOK HOMIE


----------



## 70true

> Still got frresshhh paint Homes! SHOW IT, CRUZ IT OR TALK SHIT! :biggrin:
> i see u got jokes i will be cruzing soon uffin: very soon :biggrin:


----------



## 70true

> _Originally posted by desirableones61_@Feb 10 2010, 10:24 PM~16578904
> *I think he already plays with himself! :uh:
> *



take the butt plug out your ass when you speak to me robbie :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## tra1414

> _Originally posted by 70true_@Feb 11 2010, 03:15 AM~16580546
> * i see u got jokes i will be cruzing soon uffin: very soon  :biggrin:
> *


At this rate you'll be cruzin in a wheel-chair be for the your 5's done! :wow:


----------



## tra1414

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Feb 9 2010, 09:29 AM~16559790
> *MR.ZFELIX DOING HIS THANG . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TO SEE MORE CLICC ON THE LINK BELOW...NICE WORK AS ALWAYS "Z"!
> *


Dam, i'm realy feelin this one! :thumbsup:


----------



## CARSllcLV

TTMFT! 
4 THE BAD AZZ WORK.... :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by 6ix5iveIMP_@Dec 14 2009, 02:08 AM~15974702
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## mr.lincon

> Still got frresshhh paint Homes! SHOW IT, CRUZ IT OR TALK SHIT! :biggrin:
> i see u got jokes i will be cruzing soon uffin: very soon :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
Click to expand...


----------



## MALIBUZLAC




----------



## zfelix

:wave:


----------



## tra1414

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Feb 12 2010, 09:14 PM~16598888
> *:wave:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


VERY NICE! :thumbsup: 
Now clear that bitch and cruz! :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix

how many signatures do you have already tracy? 3??? haha


heres marcs


----------



## CARSllcLV

1 FOR MY DESK-TOP
1 FOR MY LAP-TOP
AND
BUGS GOT HIS.. :biggrin: 

I HAVE MY LAPTOP HERE IN THE HOTEL AT THE LAKE TONIGHT!

O-LADY UNDER THE DESK
AND
LAYITLOW OM THE DESK!

LIFES IS GOOD! :cheesy:


----------



## CARSllcLV

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Feb 13 2010, 11:58 PM~16606923
> *
> heres marcs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKIN GOOD HOMES! :thumbsup:


----------



## dekay24

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Feb 12 2010, 11:14 PM~16598888
> *:wave:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i like your color choices on this one! :thumbsup:


----------



## CARSllcLV

> _Originally posted by dekay24_@Feb 14 2010, 07:51 AM~16608021
> *i like your color choices on this one! :thumbsup:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## stompnu88

Lil Dude give me a call i have a little job for you before you bounce to cali :run:


----------



## TINO'G'

BRO YOUR GETTIN DOWN. BEEN WATCHIN YOU FOR A WHILE. DO YOUR THING HOMIE....


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

tight ass work man, real props


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by stompnu88_@Feb 15 2010, 11:32 AM~16618670
> *Lil Dude give me a call i have a little job for you before you bounce to cali :run:
> *



left a voicemail try callin a ninja back ******!!! :0


----------



## POPEYE_NWK

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Feb 9 2010, 12:29 PM~16559790
> *MR.ZFELIX DOING HIS THANG . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TO SEE MORE CLICC ON THE LINK BELOW...NICE WORK AS ALWAYS "Z"!
> *


lookin good USO. how much for something like this on a 84 regal?


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

> MR.ZFELIX DOING HIS THANG . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *TO SEE MORE CLICC ON THE LINK BELOW...NICE WORK AS ALWAYS "Z"!*
> GET DOWN HOMIE LOOKS REAL GOOD :0 :0


----------



## jaycee

BADD ASS WORK :biggrin:


----------



## ~Nando74~

dam nice work i wish i could get some shit like that done :biggrin: :cheesy:  :wow:


----------



## A-FORD-ABLE

hey bro you striping with hok now :dunno:


----------



## andrewlister

> MR.ZFELIX DOING HIS THANG . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *TO SEE MORE CLICC ON THE LINK BELOW...NICE WORK AS ALWAYS "Z"!*
> GET DOWN HOMIE LOOKS REAL GOOD :0 :0
> 
> 
> 
> :worship: :worship:
Click to expand...


----------



## zfelix

heres a quick panel for a friend


----------



## zfelix

and here are the dash peices to my boys caddy that were finishing up again LOL


----------



## MELLOMAN

NICE WORK HOMIE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Feb 22 2010, 01:10 AM~16685955
> *and here are the dash peices to my boys caddy that were finishing up again LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


those look real nice..
i like stripes on painted dashes


----------



## tra1414

I would like everyone to take a moment of silence!
Our good friend Zack has been kidnapped, taken to L.A. and forced into slave labor! Rumor has it that once he is used up he will be sold off to Mexico or Arizona. PLEASE, PLEASE keep your eyes open for him! If you find him do not approach "for his safety". Immediately P.M. a L.I.L. gangster and we will handle this SHIT!!!! Thank You.. </span>:biggrin:

<span style=\'color:red\'>P.S. If your reading this Zack don't be afraid we are on the case!


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by tra1414_@Feb 26 2010, 11:11 PM~16739709
> *I would like everyone to take a moment of silence!
> Our good friend Zack has been kidnapped, taken to L.A. and forced into slave labor! Rumor has it that once he is used up he will be sold off to Mexico or Arizona. PLEASE, PLEASE keep your eyes open for him! If you find him do not approach "for his safety". Immediately P.M. a L.I.L. gangster and we will handle this SHIT!!!!  Thank You.. </span>:biggrin:
> 
> <span style=\'color:red\'>P.S. If your reading this Zack don't be afraid we are on the case!
> *


I some how ended up in pheonix aftere acouple days in LA lol see everyone out here for the show :thumbsup:


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Feb 6 2010, 12:28 PM~16531999
> *fuck that! haha i hate when its cold the coldest it gets out here is in the 30's :uh:
> *


haha ask ron how cold it gets in texas lol


----------



## tra1414

ttt!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## jgcustomz

que talento homie, that is some sick work you do.


----------



## Blvd. Junkie

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Feb 22 2010, 01:10 AM~16685955
> *and here are the dash peices to my boys caddy that were finishing up again LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: LOOKS GOOD!


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Aug 19 2009, 09:31 PM~14821859
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]
> *



:wow: Clean leafing!!! TTT


----------



## 4DA702

Zack hit me up when you have an opening i just need some simple stripes :boink:


----------



## CHUCKS66

TTT :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHUCKS66

TTT :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

Your work gets better everytime I stop by.


----------



## zfelix

What's upp been out here in cali workin on some stuff can't post pics but you will see it sooner or later see you in san berdoo


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

:thumbsup:


----------



## 70true

hey zack im going out there on wed or thur maybe  ill hit u up maybe we can chill for a while before i bounce them boys keepin you buzy in cali.. good shit homie keep up the good work :thumbsup:


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by 70true_@Mar 14 2010, 02:17 AM~16885397
> *hey zack im going out there on wed or thur maybe   ill hit u up maybe we can chill for a while before i bounce them boys keepin you buzy in cali.. good shit homie keep up the good work :thumbsup:
> *


Just hit me up ill be out here what are you comin out here for??


----------



## tra1414

:wave: 

What up Z? I hear your puttin in some work! :thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

TTT !



all I can say is................... what a talent !!!


Keep it goin' bro !!!


----------



## tra1414

X's2! :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by tra1414_@Mar 15 2010, 10:40 PM~16903362
> *X's2! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Paul K




----------



## tra1414

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Mar 16 2010, 11:24 AM~16906994
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


A nother peace of ART from Mr. Z! :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Mar 12 2010, 08:44 PM~16876536
> *What's upp been out here in cali workin on some stuff can't post pics but you will see it sooner or later see you in san berdoo
> *



heres something i can post lol did this in my spare time still needs stripe and leaf


----------



## Coast One

:biggrin: 

ok, breaks over...


----------



## Siim123

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Dec 15 2008, 11:12 AM~12432617
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## 70true

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Mar 14 2010, 01:42 PM~16887617
> *Just hit me up ill be out here what are you comin out here for??
> *


was going to handle some shit for my ride..but couldnt get a trailer :banghead: but got some other shit in the works for next week :biggrin:


----------



## tra1414

to the top 4 Mr.Z! :wave:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

:thumbsup:


----------



## tra1414

:wave:


----------



## zfelix




----------



## 70true

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Mar 27 2010, 08:33 PM~17020035
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


badd ass zack getting down out their in ca :thumbsup:


----------



## Blvd. Junkie

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Mar 27 2010, 08:33 PM~17020035
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  get down homeboy!


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID




----------



## zfelix




----------



## zfelix




----------



## rolling deep

car is clean bro


----------



## stompnu88

Can we get some new pics lil dude.................................. :happysad:


----------



## BLK82LINC

NICE WORK :biggrin:


----------



## Hernan

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Mar 27 2010, 08:33 PM~17020035
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by Hernan_@Apr 8 2010, 10:37 PM~17141606
> *:thumbsup:
> *



nice meeting you bro your a true artist in this industry! :thumbsup:


----------



## Hernan

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Apr 9 2010, 12:24 PM~17145160
> *nice meeting you bro your a true artist in this industry! :thumbsup:
> *


Same to you bro. Hey before you roll back to Vegas roll by maybe you can hit up my tool box???


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by Hernan_@Apr 9 2010, 02:20 PM~17146425
> *Same to you bro. Hey before you roll back to Vegas roll by maybe you can hit up my tool box???
> *



:yes: i'll let you know!


----------



## ESIDECADDY

NICE WORK


----------



## 4DA702

ttt


----------



## DREAM ON

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Level33

Pretty Clean , My cuzin has been telling me about your work , its a nice style..


----------



## zfelix




----------



## CHUCKS66

:thumbsup: :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## zfelix

done  now just to stripe and leaf it


----------



## zfelix

New moneyy


----------



## stompnu88

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Apr 28 2010, 12:02 AM~17327063
> *done  now just to stripe and leaf it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by stompnu88_@Apr 30 2010, 01:30 PM~17353196
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *



not bad for 2 days lil dude?


----------



## zfelix




----------



## 70true

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Apr 30 2010, 03:14 PM~17353550
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:good shit dog ttt


----------



## driftin'onamemory

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Apr 30 2010, 03:14 PM~17353550
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn u gonna have get down on my trey home boy!!!


----------



## rick383

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Apr 30 2010, 03:14 PM~17353550
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 sick work :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by rick383_@May 2 2010, 08:19 PM~17369465
> *sick work :biggrin:
> *



when we gonna stripe and leaf that cutty :cheesy:


----------



## rick383

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@May 3 2010, 01:12 PM~17374897
> *when we gonna stripe and leaf that cutty :cheesy:
> *



yea i just want to finish the 64 before i do en thing new on the cutty :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix

finally got around to throwing kandy on the fenders its all done and cleard now puttin it back together for san berdoo


----------



## zfelix

found these floating around the interwebz did this car last year before the supershow


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID




----------



## zfelix

should be finished and ready for clear tomarrow


----------



## zfelix

and heres a outside pic of the kandy fenders i sprayed


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@May 5 2010, 03:58 AM~17396394
> *found these floating around the interwebz did this car last year before the supershow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice! :cheesy:


----------



## zfelix

from the garage










to the show










to the strip










dezired customs and felix dezignss


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Apr 29 2010, 05:53 PM~17343846
> *New moneyy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


AWESOME USE OF THEM PEARLS!!!!!! WHAT COLOR FOR THE FANS...GREEN?


----------



## Hint Of Mint

the cutty should be done this sunday sorry about the wait homie


----------



## Hint Of Mint

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Apr 29 2010, 03:53 PM~17343846
> *New moneyy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *






looks good felix


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by 71impala_@May 7 2010, 01:45 PM~17421375
> *the cutty should be done this sunday sorry about the wait homie
> *



dont trip let me know when you wanna drop it off :thumbsup:


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 7 2010, 07:35 AM~17418129
> *AWESOME USE OF THEM PEARLS!!!!!! WHAT COLOR FOR THE FANS...GREEN?
> *



its actually gold its supposed to be like murano without the led a good friend gave me a lil bit to try out had enough to do the fans and laserz


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by driftin'onamemory_@May 1 2010, 12:55 PM~17360430
> *damn u gonna have get down on my trey home boy!!!
> *



when you wanna drop it off :cheesy:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@May 7 2010, 05:27 PM~17421796
> *its actually gold its supposed to be like murano without the led a good friend gave me a lil bit to try out had enough to do the fans and laserz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice! like the way looks grayish blends in with the paint before it flips!


----------



## zfelix

cutlass just started this morning


----------



## stilldownivlife

:thumbsup:


----------



## ~~RED~~




----------



## zfelix

all in a days work tomarrow gonna finish up the top half with tapeshades and panels car should be done thursday or friday at the latest


----------



## 713ridaz

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@May 7 2010, 03:27 PM~17421796
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


loving that duece


----------



## zfelix




----------



## Hint Of Mint

TTMFT

looks good zack :thumbsup:


----------



## ANGELBOY

Thats shit right there is hard as fuck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: zack just convince the owner he needs a euro!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hint Of Mint

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@May 13 2010, 04:24 PM~17480921
> *Thats shit right there is hard as fuck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: zack just convince the owner he needs a euro!!!!!!!!!!
> *


ill put one on if you give me one angel :biggrin:


----------



## ANGELBOY

> _Originally posted by 71impala_@May 13 2010, 05:05 PM~17481381
> *ill put one on if you give me one angel  :biggrin:
> *


ill find you one !!!!!!!!!!!! :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Hint Of Mint

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@May 13 2010, 06:59 PM~17482641
> *ill find you one !!!!!!!!!!!! :0  :0  :0  :0
> *



and your paying for it?


----------



## Hint Of Mint

its looking bad ass zack


----------



## ANGELBOY

> _Originally posted by 71impala_@May 13 2010, 08:38 PM~17483711
> *and your paying for it?
> *


man stop being a cheap skate .........ur car loooks 1000x better with the new leaf... imagine the euro .....daaammmmmmmmm!!!!! killin em and no i aint buying it!


----------



## Hint Of Mint

TTT


----------



## zfelix

just gotta finish up the roof and this should be getting cleard this weekend


----------



## MALIBUZLAC

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@May 19 2010, 06:22 PM~17544402
> *just gotta finish up the roof and this should be getting cleard this weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## wet-n-wild

KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK. :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Heights

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## show-bound

CLEAN AND SIMPLE!


----------



## RDominguez1987




----------



## mike661




----------



## zfelix

done homeboys puttin it back together


----------



## tra1414

:0


----------



## Hint Of Mint

ttt for felix thanks for your hard work


----------



## 70true

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@May 24 2010, 06:31 PM~17591286
> *done homeboys puttin it back together
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by 71impala_@May 24 2010, 09:42 PM~17594953
> *ttt for felix thanks for your hard work
> *



anytime thanks again for letting me change it up! :thumbsup:


----------



## zfelix

heres another one thats coming out to play this weekend


----------



## DETONATER

Lots of nice work guys!


----------



## E-Man

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Dec 15 2008, 01:27 AM~12432628
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Sup Felix. All your work is nice I've been checking it out for a minute. I know have this Lac you done up and right now the only thing good about it is the work on the top. Everything else is shot plus the front end is gone. I Wanna bring it back cuz I like the patterns and this color. Could you hit up with a rough draft price on laying down same patterns on the side and the hood. Thanks :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin


----------



## Hint Of Mint

ttt


----------



## stompnu88

TTT :naughty:


----------



## DETONATER

I like this one.. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DETONATER

:wave: Get at me when your back in town.. :thumbsup:


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jun 9 2010, 06:09 PM~17742535
> *:wave:  Get at me when your back in town..  :thumbsup:
> *



will do :thumbsup:


----------



## zfelix

comming soon


----------



## BIG MARC

:dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## rick383

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Jun 10 2010, 02:19 AM~17746519
> *comming soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



thats cakers000001963 car? :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by rick383_@Jun 12 2010, 12:12 PM~17768328
> *thats cakers000001963  car? :biggrin:
> *



yessir getting a makeover so someone can rear end it again :cheesy:


----------



## zfelix




----------



## BIG MARC

:0 :cheesy:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Jun 12 2010, 08:50 PM~17770502
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice job zach!


----------



## zfelix

look at all those colors!


----------



## rick383

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Jun 13 2010, 08:54 PM~17777779
> *look at all those colors!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



thats the rest of :biggrin: cakers000001963 car?


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Jun 13 2010, 08:54 PM~17777779
> *look at all those colors!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKS REAL GOOD HOMIE YOU GOT DOWN


----------



## E-Man

> _Originally posted by 13SEVUM_@May 26 2010, 12:46 AM~17607539
> *Sup Felix. All your work is nice I've been checking it out for a minute. I know have this Lac you done up and right now the only thing good about it is the work on the top. Everything else is shot plus the front end is gone. I Wanna bring it back cuz I like the patterns and this color. Could you hit up with a rough draft price on laying down same patterns on the sides and the hood. Thanks  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin
> *


No Reply? :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by rick383_@Jun 13 2010, 11:33 PM~17779508
> *thats the rest of  :biggrin: cakers000001963 car?
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## DeeLoc

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Jun 13 2010, 08:54 PM~17777779
> *look at all those colors!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That's intense Zack! Real nice, get some pics in the sun when she's cleared.


----------



## Flowrider

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Jun 14 2010, 04:54 AM~17777779
> *look at all those colors!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that looks promising


----------



## crackers63

> _Originally posted by rick383_@Jun 14 2010, 12:33 AM~17779508
> *thats the rest of  :biggrin: cakers000001963 car?
> *


where u been rick 37673621526480stroker :biggrin:


----------



## Guest




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Jun 12 2010, 02:04 PM~17768671
> *yessir getting a makeover so someone can rear end it again :cheesy:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :wow: :wow:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Jun 13 2010, 09:54 PM~17777779
> *look at all those colors!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Cool! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## E-Man

PM Sent. Thanks!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## zfelix

:drama:


----------



## rick383

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Jun 17 2010, 10:02 PM~17820998
> *:drama:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


You finshed ? Look sick :biggrin:


----------



## ~~RED~~

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Jun 17 2010, 10:02 PM~17820998
> *:drama:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks good bro!


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Jun 13 2010, 08:54 PM~17777779
> *look at all those colors!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



dam thats sick :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## stompnu88

TTT


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Jun 17 2010, 10:02 PM~17820998
> *:drama:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :drama: Need more....! :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix

did this hopper for a buddy real quick


----------



## 81cutty

:cheesy:


----------



## BIG MARC

2 cars at once???
:scrutinize: 



> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Jun 23 2010, 12:41 AM~17863469
> *did this hopper for a buddy real quick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Maximus1959

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Jun 17 2010, 10:02 PM~17820998
> *:drama:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


You keep getting better and better. This is one of the better ones you have done! Bad ass! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by zfelix+Jun 12 2010, 09:50 PM~17770502-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-zfelix_@Jun 13 2010, 10:54 PM~17777779
> *look at all those colors!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


one sick trey!


----------



## stompnu88

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Jun 23 2010, 12:41 AM~17863469
> *did this hopper for a buddy real quick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Jun 13 2010, 08:54 PM~17777779
> *look at all those colors!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## RIDIN FOR LIFE

dan is super happy zack


----------



## RIDIN FOR LIFE

dans super happy zack


----------



## DETONATER

Lookin Good... :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Jul 1 2010, 10:17 PM~17940733
> *Lookin Good... :biggrin:
> *


X2!


----------



## DETONATER

:wave: Whats new G...? Can we get an update :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup:
I know your working hard..


----------



## 4DA702

I know you have more work to post :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix

oh yeah got a few things im doing for the supershow and i finished up patterning this out


----------



## Lokey

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Jul 22 2010, 09:40 PM~18118163
> *oh yeah got a few things im doing for the supershow and i finished up patterning this out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKING SHARP FELIX


----------



## zfelix

thanks brother gonna get the chance to tag team this bitch with mr gary jenson when he gets back into town :cheesy:


----------



## Lokey

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Jul 22 2010, 10:05 PM~18118462
> *thanks brother gonna get the chance to tag team this bitch with mr gary jenson when he gets back into town :cheesy:
> *


 :0 SOUNDS AWSOME... TAKE PLENTY OF PICS HOMIE.. WE ALL WANA SEE


----------



## flaked85

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Jul 23 2010, 01:05 AM~18118462
> *thanks brother gonna get the chance to tag team this bitch with mr gary jenson when he gets back into town :cheesy:
> *


GARYS A COOL DUDE AND A BADASS PINSTRIPER HOMIE.HE DOES ALOT OF WORK FOR A BUDDY OF MINE HERE IN MARYLAND.YOU DO AWESOME WORK YOURSELF HOMIE.


----------



## DeeLoc

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Jul 22 2010, 09:40 PM~18118163
> *oh yeah got a few things im doing for the supershow and i finished up patterning this out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


This car is smoldering felix! Can't wait till its striped bro!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by Lokey_@Jul 23 2010, 12:04 AM~18118446
> *LOOKING SHARP FELIX
> *


x2!


----------



## stilldownivlife

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Jul 22 2010, 11:40 PM~18118163
> *oh yeah got a few things im doing for the supershow and i finished up patterning this out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 :wow: :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## zfelix

Here's a sneak peak of a lil somethin something thats getting done for my impala :cheesy:


----------



## DETONATER

:naughty:


----------



## Fonzoh

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG MARC

> _Originally posted by zfelix+Jul 22 2010, 10:05 PM~18118462-->
> 
> 
> 
> thanks brother gonna get the chance to tag team this bitch with mr gary jenson when he gets back into town :cheesy:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 22 2010, 10:15 PM~18118602
> *:0  SOUNDS AWSOME... TAKE PLENTY OF PICS HOMIE.. WE ALL WANA SEE
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-flaked85_@Jul 22 2010, 10:17 PM~18118627
> *GARYS A COOL DUDE AND A BADASS PINSTRIPER HOMIE.HE DOES ALOT OF WORK FOR A BUDDY OF MINE HERE IN MARYLAND.YOU DO AWESOME WORK YOURSELF HOMIE.
> *



*HERE's SOMETHING FOR THE ARCHIVES MR.ZFELIX



<img src=\'http://i65.photobucket.com/albums/h239/scoobyloc_2006/012.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i65.photobucket.com/albums/h239/scoobyloc_2006/014.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i65.photobucket.com/albums/h239/scoobyloc_2006/001-3.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i65.photobucket.com/albums/h239/scoobyloc_2006/008-4.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i65.photobucket.com/albums/h239/scoobyloc_2006/030.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i65.photobucket.com/albums/h239/scoobyloc_2006/029.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i65.photobucket.com/albums/h239/scoobyloc_2006/008-4.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i65.photobucket.com/albums/h239/scoobyloc_2006/034.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i65.photobucket.com/albums/h239/scoobyloc_2006/033.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

GREAT WORK,A STRAIGHT MASTERPIECE AND 2 GREAT ARTISTS!!!*


----------



## BIG MARC

*THE TALENT,ARTWORK AND CRAFTSMANSHIP ON THIS PROJECT IS UNEXPLAINABLE IN WORDS AND PICTURES DO ABSOLUTELY NO JUSTICE.ZACH MY USO I THANK YOU,APPLAUDE YOU AND AM GRATEFUL FOR YOU BLESSING ME,KICC'N ME IN MY ASS,PUSHING ME HARDER TO THINK OUTSIDE THE BOX AND ALLOWING ANOTHER TO WORK ON THIS.CAN'T HALF STEP ON THIS CAR NOW...


TO STAY UPDATED ON THIS CLICC ON THE LINK IN MY SIG...*


----------



## DREAM ON

GREAT WORK!!!!!


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Jul 28 2010, 03:35 PM~18166472
> * GREAT WORK!!!!!
> *



tony im going out there saturday for watsons funeral hope to see you there


----------



## ~~RED~~

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Jul 28 2010, 01:36 PM~18164861
> *HERE's SOMETHING FOR THE ARCHIVES MR.ZFELIX
> <img src=\'http://i65.photobucket.com/albums/h239/scoobyloc_2006/012.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> <img src=\'http://i65.photobucket.com/albums/h239/scoobyloc_2006/014.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> <img src=\'http://i65.photobucket.com/albums/h239/scoobyloc_2006/001-3.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> <img src=\'http://i65.photobucket.com/albums/h239/scoobyloc_2006/008-4.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> <img src=\'http://i65.photobucket.com/albums/h239/scoobyloc_2006/030.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> <img src=\'http://i65.photobucket.com/albums/h239/scoobyloc_2006/029.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> <img src=\'http://i65.photobucket.com/albums/h239/scoobyloc_2006/008-4.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> <img src=\'http://i65.photobucket.com/albums/h239/scoobyloc_2006/034.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> <img src=\'http://i65.photobucket.com/albums/h239/scoobyloc_2006/033.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> 
> GREAT WORK,A STRAIGHT MASTERPIECE AND 2 GREAT ARTISTS!!!
> *


  .....very cool


----------



## flaked85

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Jul 28 2010, 04:36 PM~18164861
> *HERE's SOMETHING FOR THE ARCHIVES MR.ZFELIX
> <img src=\'http://i65.photobucket.com/albums/h239/scoobyloc_2006/012.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> <img src=\'http://i65.photobucket.com/albums/h239/scoobyloc_2006/014.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> <img src=\'http://i65.photobucket.com/albums/h239/scoobyloc_2006/001-3.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> <img src=\'http://i65.photobucket.com/albums/h239/scoobyloc_2006/008-4.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> <img src=\'http://i65.photobucket.com/albums/h239/scoobyloc_2006/030.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> <img src=\'http://i65.photobucket.com/albums/h239/scoobyloc_2006/029.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> <img src=\'http://i65.photobucket.com/albums/h239/scoobyloc_2006/008-4.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> <img src=\'http://i65.photobucket.com/albums/h239/scoobyloc_2006/034.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> <img src=\'http://i65.photobucket.com/albums/h239/scoobyloc_2006/033.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> 
> GREAT WORK,A STRAIGHT MASTERPIECE AND 2 GREAT ARTISTS!!!
> *



GOOD DEAL HOMIE.CAR LOOKS BADASS.


----------



## tra1414

:


----------



## tra1414

:


----------



## DETONATER

TTT Bad Ass work... Period..! I can't wait to see how my product turns out on your car Marc.. Great Job Guys.. :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty

:0 :worship:


----------



## zfelix




----------



## dekay24

you always impress me every time i check out in here, keep doin it! :cheesy:


----------



## TIJUAS 661

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Aug 3 2010, 12:53 AM~18214129
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


any more pics of this one??


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## crawley

hey brotha dan's trying to get ahold of you he's working on my car an recommended u. hit me up :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix

coming out soon


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by crawley_@Aug 17 2010, 06:02 PM~18337124
> *hey brotha dan's trying to get ahold of you he's working on my car an recommended u. hit me up  :biggrin:
> *



havent gotten any calls from dan?? ill pm you my number right now


----------



## Hint Of Mint

TTT it looks hella good zach !ALL OF A SUDDEN!


----------



## RIDIN FOR LIFE

zack you ready ??????


----------



## Justin-Az




----------



## 4DA702

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Aug 18 2010, 12:06 AM~18340300
> *coming out soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## HECTOR664

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Aug 18 2010, 12:06 AM~18340300
> *coming out soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


more pics for this REGAL...... :wow: :wow:


----------



## Beanerking1

waddup bro how you been? shit is coming out sick. keep it up


----------



## SiX-O-NanDo

TTT


----------



## Matt Damon




----------



## SiX-O-NanDo

Some work by the homie Zack


----------



## Lokey

> _Originally posted by SiX-O-NanDo_@Sep 11 2010, 09:15 AM~18540682
> *Some work by the homie Zack
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAAAMN.... HOMIE FELIX IS MAKIN THEM BOYS WET WITH THOSE STRIPES...LOL... LOOKIN SHARP Z


----------



## sic713

nice shorts..
how much shipped..


no ****


----------



## CUZICAN

Young Dude get's it in


----------



## zfelix




----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Aug 18 2010, 01:06 AM~18340300
> *coming out soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice! :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by SiX-O-NanDo_@Sep 11 2010, 10:15 AM~18540682
> *Some work by the homie Zack
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Awesome! :cheesy:


----------



## Lokey

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Sep 19 2010, 05:36 PM~18605641
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


BEAUTIFUL.... THAT LOOKS LIKE A FUN RIDE TO HAVE WORKED ON


----------



## stilldownivlife

Good god man that is outstanding, would love to see more pics :wow: :yes:

cmon don't be stingy :biggrin:


----------



## DREAM ON

What up Zack!!!!


----------



## SiX-O-NanDo

TTT :uh:


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Aug 18 2010, 12:06 AM~18340300
> *coming out soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: 
bout time. cuzzo taken too long!


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@May 6 2010, 02:03 PM~17411443
> *and heres a outside pic of the kandy fenders i sprayed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


why did you have to re spray the fenders?


----------



## CHUCKS66

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Aug 2 2010, 11:53 PM~18214129
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :worship: :worship:


----------



## BigBlue64

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Sep 19 2010, 06:36 PM~18605641
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Awesome 63. What color base is that?


----------



## KABEL

:thumbsup:


----------



## zfelix




----------



## zfelix




----------



## zfelix

53 bel air almost done


----------



## Alex U Faka




----------



## JOHNNYSUEDE

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Oct 25 2010, 07:48 PM~18906576
> *53 bel air almost done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice and smooth, killer work.....


----------



## c dogg

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Oct 25 2010, 06:48 PM~18906576
> *53 bel air almost done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKING GOOD Z :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## zfelix




----------



## zfelix

striped this engine compartment for tomas


----------



## zfelix

more pics from the show


----------



## zfelix




----------



## zfelix




----------



## zfelix




----------



## zfelix




----------



## zfelix




----------



## zfelix




----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Oct 30 2010, 12:40 PM~18947633
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Dam homie, do you ever take a break? Lots of nice work! :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix

my project right before i droped it off to the body shop


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Oct 30 2010, 11:44 AM~18947649
> *Dam homie, do you ever take a break?  Lots of nice work!  :biggrin:
> *



lol i try not to :cheesy:


----------



## pi4short

nice work... :cheesy:


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Oct 30 2010, 01:16 PM~18948070
> *nice work... :cheesy:
> *


thanks homie :thumbsup:


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by BigBlue64_@Oct 23 2010, 02:17 PM~18889165
> *Awesome 63. What color base is that?
> *


speedway blue off a toyota tacoma


----------



## BigBlue64

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Oct 30 2010, 06:22 PM~18948874
> *speedway blue off a toyota tacoma
> *


Is that a base coat/clear coat?


----------



## Hoss805

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Oct 30 2010, 11:44 AM~18947650
> *my project right before i droped it off to the body shop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looking good homie :thumbsup:


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by BigBlue64_@Oct 30 2010, 05:21 PM~18949132
> *Is that a base coat/clear coat?
> *


yess ssirr :thumbsup:


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by Hoss805_@Oct 30 2010, 05:35 PM~18949200
> *looking good homie  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanx brotha hopefully I can post some more progress soon


----------



## groovin ruben

Damn You just keep on busting out some kick ass paint jobs


----------



## flaked85

TTT FOR Z.FELIX


----------



## drasticbean

cant wait to see you paint your ride....


----------



## Lokey

T.T.T ...... LOOKIN SHARP... THAT CHEVY TRUCK LOOKS MEAN BRO


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Oct 31 2010, 09:35 PM~18956589
> *cant wait to see you paint your ride....
> *



me either  cant wait to pic it up based and wetsanded


----------



## Justin-Az

:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## DETONATER

TTT...!


----------



## zfelix

money order is sent mark


----------



## ~~RED~~

Ill see ya next weekend... :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Nov 13 2010, 01:43 PM~19059889
> *Ill see ya next weekend... :biggrin:
> *


:cheesy:


----------



## zfelix

stripe and leaf on a box chevy


----------



## DREAM ON

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Nov 13 2010, 07:18 PM~19061324
> *stripe and leaf on a box chevy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Nice Zack!! keep it up great work!!!


----------



## zfelix

thanx tony :cheesy:


----------



## c dogg

looking good ZACK :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CUZICAN

Change of Plans Z, I gotta have more done than what we originally spoke about. I'll text you the details


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Nov 14 2010, 10:29 PM~19070065
> *Change of Plans Z, I gotta have more done than what we originally spoke about. I'll text you the details
> *



sounds good brotha let me know!! :thumbsup:


----------



## chopper65

Man im new to this site,your shit is firme homie! :wow:


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Nov 13 2010, 08:18 PM~19061324
> *stripe and leaf on a box chevy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats tight bro


----------



## DETONATER

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Nov 12 2010, 12:51 AM~19049376
> *money order is sent mark
> *


Arrived today 11-19, Ships tomorrow..


----------



## HARD KANDY

:wave:


----------



## RIDIN FOR LIFE

cant wait to drop off my fleetwood to you big dog.....get your pearls ready i have a twisted mind


----------



## desirableones61

> _Originally posted by RIDIN FOR LIFE_@Nov 18 2010, 02:44 PM~19103607
> *cant wait to drop off my fleetwood to you big dog.....get your pearls ready i have a twisted mind
> *


And dont forget Zach,they got FAT wallets.With all the rags and real estate contracts they sign.Charge them accordingly.lol.j/k


----------



## RIDIN FOR LIFE

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@May 12 2009, 03:41 AM~13860296
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: :wow: :wow: :wow: :0 :0 :0


----------



## KABEL

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CUZICAN

Z you get that message Homie :cheesy:


----------



## show-bound

CONGRATS ON THE LRM MAGAZINE SPREAD!!!


----------



## cesar garcia

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Nov 14 2010, 11:37 PM~19070127
> *sounds good brotha let me know!! :thumbsup:
> *


was up homie how much u charge and were in vegas u at pm me with price and location we can hook up homie :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 26 2010, 07:43 AM~19167707
> *CONGRATS ON THE LRM MAGAZINE SPREAD!!!
> *


X2


----------



## 4DA702

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lackin'onDuces

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Nov 27 2010, 05:45 PM~19177420
> *X2
> *


----------



## driftin'onamemory

you did all these rides homie..i gotta come to you when im there man!! u do whole paint jobs or mostly graphics and stripes!!! good work!!! i'll have to hit you up!!


----------



## DREAM ON

T
T
T


----------



## cesar garcia

> _Originally posted by cesar garcia_@Nov 27 2010, 05:24 PM~19177243
> *was up homie how much u charge and were in vegas u at pm me with price and location we can hook up homie :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by cesar garcia_@Dec 8 2010, 06:37 PM~19277613
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *



hey homie im outta north las vegas i'll shoot you a pm


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

Bad ass work!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## nobueno

This is a panel Zack did. Sick right?! :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Dec 9 2010, 01:27 PM~19283047
> *This is a panel Zack did. Sick right?!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I SEE A LOT OF DANNY D IN THIS KID HE IS GOING TO GO FAR....... I ADMIRE THIS KID.


----------



## groovin ruben

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Dec 9 2010, 10:27 AM~19283047
> *This is a panel Zack did. Sick right?!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Lokey

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Dec 9 2010, 10:27 AM~19283047
> *This is a panel Zack did. Sick right?!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKING GOOD Z-MAN..


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Dec 9 2010, 10:27 AM~19283047
> *This is a panel Zack did. Sick right?!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Bad Ass!!!!


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Dec 9 2010, 09:27 AM~19283047
> *This is a panel Zack did. Sick right?!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thanks for the picture jae!!!


----------



## DREAM ON

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Dec 9 2010, 10:27 AM~19283047
> *This is a panel Zack did. Sick right?!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Sick!!!!!


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Dec 9 2010, 12:27 PM~19283047
> *This is a panel Zack did. Sick right?!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## zfelix

thanks everyone :cheesy: painted this panel about 3 years ago finally finished it


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Dec 10 2010, 05:29 PM~19295776
> *thanks everyone :cheesy: painted this panel about 3 years ago finally finished it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Thats bad ass!!!


----------



## Hoss805

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Dec 10 2010, 04:29 PM~19295776
> *thanks everyone :cheesy: painted this panel about 3 years ago finally finished it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks Tight Homie..

keep up the good work ,


----------



## Lokey

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Dec 10 2010, 05:29 PM~19295776
> *thanks everyone :cheesy: painted this panel about 3 years ago finally finished it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


... U r koool!!!!  ... lol... sharp


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Dec 10 2010, 06:29 PM~19295776
> *thanks everyone :cheesy: painted this panel about 3 years ago finally finished it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Dec 10 2010, 06:29 PM~19295776
> *thanks everyone :cheesy: painted this panel about 3 years ago finally finished it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice! :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

These pieces are truly works of art !!!!!!!!!!!!!! So much talent !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DREAM ON

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Dec 10 2010, 05:29 PM~19295776
> *thanks everyone :cheesy: painted this panel about 3 years ago finally finished it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Sick!!!!


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

:biggrin:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:biggrin:


----------



## DREAM ON

TTT


----------



## RAGHOUSE75




----------



## cutebratt04

Merry Christmas to you and your Family  :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by CARLITOS WAY_@Dec 14 2010, 09:10 PM~19329451
> *:biggrin:
> *



big c los in da house throwin up da dubba yew wat it doo nicca not a got damn thing it look purtty tho! 


ahaha what up player :wave:


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Dec 24 2010, 04:13 PM~19413812
> *Merry Christmas to you and your Family  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *



thanx bratt :cheesy:


----------



## CUZICAN




----------



## RAGHOUSE75




----------



## DETONATER

Merry Xmas Zach.. :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

MAY YOU AND YOUR FAMILY HAVE A MERRY CHRISTMAS & A HAPPY NEW YEAR


----------



## tra1414




----------



## PRESIDENTEZ

Just went through the entire topic, bad ass work!


----------



## tko_818

TTT for the young buck taking over this game!  works looking better than ever, Merry Christmas homie!


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Dec 24 2010, 05:46 PM~19414025
> *big c los in da house throwin up da dubba yew wat it doo nicca not a got damn thing it look purtty tho!
> ahaha what up player :wave:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: WUZ UP FOO :biggrin:
'' THANKS ZACK'' :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cutebratt04

Happy New Year!!! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:biggrin:


----------



## stiffy

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Dec 9 2010, 09:27 AM~19283047
> *This is a panel Zack did. Sick right?!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SIK WORK!!!!


----------



## RAGHOUSE75




----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by CARLITOS WAY_@Jan 2 2011, 09:20 PM~19487202
> *:biggrin:
> *



what you got on this breakfast sammich homie :biggrin:


----------



## DREAM ON

:wave:


----------



## zfelix

:wave: wats up tony!!


----------



## TKeeby79

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Dec 10 2010, 08:29 PM~19295776
> *thanks everyone :cheesy: painted this panel about 3 years ago finally finished it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Sup Zack this is Terrance from NY, just went through this whole Thread and all I have to say is :wow: I especially love the colors on this panel. Keep up the GREAT work. Im sure for 2011 you will have something in store for us...


----------



## DrasticNYC

Whats up from New York, Zack!


----------



## Justin-Az

NICE WORK


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 6 2011, 05:09 PM~19523858
> *NICE WORK
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Jan 5 2011, 02:04 AM~19508422
> *what you got on this breakfast sammich homie :biggrin:
> *


SHIT ABOUT $2 DOLLARS :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin: SUP FOO


----------



## RdnLow63

just went through the whole topic... fukn badass work!!!!


----------



## zfelix

thanx everyone for the props heres somethin to add to the comming soon list


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Jan 9 2011, 10:56 PM~19552182
> *thanx everyone for the props heres somethin to add to the comming soon list
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: i just stained my pants :happysad:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Jan 9 2011, 11:56 PM~19552182
> *thanx everyone for the props heres somethin to add to the comming soon list
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DREAM ON

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Jan 9 2011, 09:56 PM~19552182
> *thanx everyone for the props heres somethin to add to the comming soon list
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE WORK ZACK!!!


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Jan 9 2011, 09:56 PM~19552182
> *thanx everyone for the props heres somethin to add to the comming soon list
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 713ridaz




----------



## og hardliner

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Jan 9 2011, 10:56 PM~19552182
> *thanx everyone for the props heres somethin to add to the comming soon list
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice!!! very nice paisa


----------



## CUZICAN

Hey Homie I know your busy but I need your info so I can send you my panels. P.M ME ASAP


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Jan 13 2011, 12:01 AM~19582907
> *Hey Homie I know your busy but I need your info so I can send you my panels. P.M ME ASAP
> *


  Thank You Sir


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by og hardliner_@Jan 12 2011, 08:05 PM~19580534
> *Nice!!! very nice paisa
> *



whats up OG when you comin to vegas :cheesy:


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Jan 12 2011, 11:15 PM~19583028
> * Thank You Sir
> *


----------



## DETONATER

Whats up Zach.. :biggrin:


----------



## og hardliner

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Jan 13 2011, 01:18 AM~19583068
> *whats up OG when you comin to vegas :cheesy:
> *


you tell me...you rather me bring some work up there??


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:biggrin:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:biggrin:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Dec 12 2010, 07:19 AM~19306241
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These pieces are truly works of art !!!!!!!!!!!!!! So much talent !!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@May 12 2009, 02:41 AM~13860296
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

> [/quote


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Dec 15 2008, 02:12 AM~12432617
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## zfelix

TTT


----------



## TONY MONTANA

> [/quote
> 
> 
> 
> wow :wow: :wow: :wow:
Click to expand...


----------



## CHUCKS66

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Dec 12 2010, 06:19 AM~19306241
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These pieces are truly works of art !!!!!!!!!!!!!! So much talent !!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 


whats up zack ? how you been homie


----------



## FiveNine619

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Jan 21 2011, 04:54 PM~19662420
> *TTT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: 
thats badass!!!


----------



## og hardliner

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Jan 21 2011, 10:51 PM~19664277
> *:wow:
> thats badass!!!
> *


alot of talent! NICE
:thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Jan 21 2011, 05:54 PM~19662420
> *TTT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: WUT UP FOO? :biggrin:


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Jan 21 2011, 05:54 PM~19662420
> *TTT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



*YOU'VE GOT MAIL* :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by CARLITOS WAY_@Jan 24 2011, 08:26 PM~19688503
> *:wow:  WUT UP FOO? :biggrin:
> *



waddup g you paint the akright (acura) yet??? LOL


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## CARLITOS WAY

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Jan 24 2011, 10:20 PM~19689302
> *waddup g you paint the akright (acura) yet??? LOL
> *


 :nosad: :tears: :tears: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## louie

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Dec 12 2010, 07:19 AM~19306241
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These pieces are truly works of art !!!!!!!!!!!!!! So much talent !!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


alot of talent bro bad ass work :biggrin:


----------



## CUZICAN

You've got mail :biggrin:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:nicoderm:


----------



## zfelix

last pic of this car till it gets back from clear and put back together


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Feb 2 2011, 06:57 PM~19770073
> *last pic of this car till it gets back from clear and put back together
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice! :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Feb 2 2011, 05:05 PM~19770210
> *Nice! :biggrin:
> *



thank you :biggrin:


----------



## 801Rider

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Feb 2 2011, 05:57 PM~19770073
> *last pic of this car till it gets back from clear and put back together
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Real nice


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by CARLITOS WAY_@Jan 29 2011, 06:50 PM~19733071
> *:nicoderm:
> *



:wave:


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by 801Rider+Feb 2 2011, 05:19 PM~19770399-->
> 
> 
> 
> Real nice
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-RAGHOUSE75_@Feb 2 2011, 05:43 PM~19770670
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks!


----------



## og hardliner

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Feb 2 2011, 06:57 PM~19770073
> *last pic of this car till it gets back from clear and put back together
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  thats nice paisa!! : wave:


----------



## SOY TAPATIO

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Feb 2 2011, 06:57 PM~19770073
> *last pic of this car till it gets back from clear and put back together
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## rick383

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Feb 2 2011, 05:57 PM~19770073
> *last pic of this car till it gets back from clear and put back together
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




looks good ... :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

As always looking good Zach.. :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Feb 4 2011, 04:40 PM~19788757
> *As always looking good Zach..  :biggrin:
> *


x2 !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lackin'onDuces

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Feb 2 2011, 05:57 PM~19770073
> *last pic of this car till it gets back from clear and put back together
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Sick


----------



## TKeeby79

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Feb 2 2011, 07:57 PM~19770073
> *last pic of this car till it gets back from clear and put back together
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 Putting it down Zach!


----------



## zfelix

nothing to bragg about :dunno:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Feb 9 2011, 01:36 AM~19824905
> *nothing to bragg  about :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thats Clean :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## og hardliner

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Feb 9 2011, 02:36 AM~19824905
> *nothing to bragg  about :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


yea i know what you mean....... :biggrin: hit me up when you can :ugh:


----------



## DREAM ON

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Feb 9 2011, 01:36 AM~19824905
> *nothing to bragg  about :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



 :biggrin:


----------



## c dogg

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Feb 9 2011, 12:36 AM~19824905
> *nothing to bragg  about :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: looking good Z!!!


----------



## zfelix




----------



## 81cutty

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Feb 9 2011, 11:45 PM~19833320
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## red Hormiga

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Feb 2 2011, 05:57 PM~19770073
> *last pic of this car till it gets back from clear and put back together
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*IS THAT JAIMES "RAISED IN THE DESSERT"? LOOKS BADASS. *


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by red Hormiga_@Feb 11 2011, 07:23 PM~19848476
> *IS THAT JAIMES "RAISED IN THE DESSERT"? LOOKS BADASS.
> *


Yessir tryin to bust her back out of retirement


----------



## jake.blancas

Getting down bro!


----------



## DREAM ON

Bad as work!!!!


----------



## t_and_a_2003

Hey homie, I got a part that I need to get striped, but problem is, I don't know how hard it would be for you to match up how my other stripes are and the colors/leafing. I'll post a pic of some of the parts that I got striped. All I need striped/leafed is a chrome brake booster for a G Body. I'll post some pics for ya. If you could pm me a price. I'll have to mail the part to you because of obvious distance reasons. Thanks homie.


----------



## PURO CERVANTES

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Feb 2 2011, 08:57 PM~19770073
> *last pic of this car till it gets back from clear and put back together
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SICK COLOR CHOICES ZFELIX!
Nice!


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by t_and_a_2003_@Feb 14 2011, 08:12 AM~19865125
> *Hey homie, I got a part that I need to get striped, but problem is, I don't know how hard it would be for you to match up how my other stripes are and the colors/leafing.  I'll post a pic of some of the parts that I got striped.  All I need striped/leafed is a chrome brake booster for a G Body.  I'll post some pics for ya.  If you could pm me a price.  I'll have to mail the part to you because of obvious distance reasons.  Thanks homie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## zfelix

on to the next project 60 impala RAGGG


----------



## Blvd. Junkie

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Feb 18 2011, 12:29 AM~19899706
> *on to the next project 60 impala RAGGG
> *


  LOOKING GOOD LIKE ALWAYS HOMIE


----------



## og hardliner

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Feb 18 2011, 01:29 AM~19899706
> *on to the next project 60 impala RAGGG
> *


pix.....


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by og hardliner_@Feb 18 2011, 08:18 PM~19906304
> *pix.....
> *



:nono:

bring that 66 down im ready for it piaza


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

SUP FOO :biggrin:


----------



## CUZICAN

You've got Mail :biggrin: URGENT :wow:


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by CARLITOS WAY_@Feb 19 2011, 10:30 AM~19909776
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SUP FOO :biggrin:
> *



haha tell that foo to get that tattooed on his lower back!!!! :rofl:


----------



## los.santos.cutty

GOOD WORK DOGG SEEN ALOT OF THEM RIDES U WORKD ON IN PERSON... LOOKS BETTER IN REAL LIFE....!

Im TRYNA GET IN THE PIN STRIPIN AN LEAFING GAME MY SELF BUT WHEN I LAY THE LEAF HOW LONG DO I HAVE TO LET IT SIT BEFORE I START TO BURN IT????? 

if u can help me out id apreciate it...


----------



## og hardliner

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Feb 18 2011, 10:57 PM~19906608
> *:nono:
> 
> bring that 66 down im ready for it piaza
> *


66 is coming! is coming! and i'll bring the pizza too!
:wow: :biggrin:


----------



## og hardliner

> _Originally posted by og hardliner_@Feb 22 2011, 06:35 PM~19935239
> *66 is coming! is coming! and i'll bring the pizza too!
> :wow:  :biggrin:
> *


 :yessad: :x:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Feb 21 2011, 09:46 PM~19928882
> *haha tell that foo to get that tattooed on his lower back!!!! :rofl:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## zfelix

vegas street car candy leaf and stripe


----------



## groovin ruben

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Feb 26 2011, 01:12 AM~19964448
> *vegas street car candy leaf and stripe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## og hardliner

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Feb 26 2011, 02:12 AM~19964448
> *vegas street car candy leaf and stripe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ta bieno :biggrin:


----------



## CUZICAN

DISREGUARD MY LAST P.M. LAC IS SOLD :tears:


----------



## MISTER ED

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Feb 27 2011, 10:20 AM~19971185
> *DISREGUARD MY LAST P.M. LAC IS SOLD  :tears:
> *




WHY


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Feb 27 2011, 08:32 AM~19971370
> *WHY
> *


Can't speak on it yet, But I will when I can :cheesy:


----------



## stilldownivlife

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Feb 2 2011, 07:57 PM~19770073
> *last pic of this car till it gets back from clear and put back together
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:wow: DAMN :thumbsup:


----------



## 99expo

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Feb 26 2011, 01:12 AM~19964448
> *vegas street car candy leaf and stripe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## Blvd. Junkie

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life

Just looked through the entire topic.. amazing work!!


----------



## rick383

did you get my pm ???


----------



## HEMET JORGE

Firme work Homeboy :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by From Hemet_@Mar 4 2011, 08:38 PM~20018496
> *Firme work Homeboy  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



thanks alot :thumbsup: :cheesy:


----------



## CUZICAN

TTT For THE KID


----------



## zfelix

updates!!


----------



## zfelix

crato stoped by all the way from miami to throw down a panel


----------



## zfelix

and this project finally got clear on it!!!


----------



## DETONATER

zfelix,Mar 7 2011, 12:01 AM~20032979]
and this project finally got clear on it!!!





























Looking good Zach, another one down for the count :thumbsup:


----------



## zfelix

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jTOG4CGJ1Fw


----------



## zfelix

too many blues lately  when is someone gonna let me to a pink or an orange LOL


----------



## JustCruisin

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Mar 7 2011, 02:57 AM~20033102
> *too many blues lately  when is someone gonna let me to a pink or an orange LOL
> *


Ha, I hear ya on that one... :happysad: That 53' BelAir have 14"s on it?


----------



## Lokey

That bomb a came out beautiful homie.. Old school ride with a new school flavor... Sick bro


----------



## degre576

Damn Zach, that bomba is amazing. Keep it up homie.


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Mar 7 2011, 01:01 AM~20032979
> *and this project finally got clear on it!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Mar 7 2011, 02:01 AM~20032979
> *and this project finally got clear on it!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## rick383

did you get my pm?


----------



## red Hormiga

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Mar 7 2011, 01:01 AM~20032979
> *and this project finally got clear on it!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*ALWAYS BEEN ONE OF MY FAVORITE BOMBAS. I'M GLAD HES UPGRADING IT & BRINGING IT BACK OUT. RAISED IN THE DESERT*


----------



## zfelix

tryin to have this one wraped up by the weekend


----------



## EL JEFE 52

get down zack :biggrin: my lil man cant sleep he keeps askin ???


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by EL JEFE 52_@Mar 8 2011, 10:45 PM~20048210
> *get down zack  :biggrin:  my lil man cant sleep he keeps askin ???
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

:wow: :wow: :wow: Insanely beautiful !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lokey

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Mar 9 2011, 06:16 PM~20053601
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That's the most gangster pedal car I've seen!! :cheesy: ... Sick work bro!!


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by zfelix+Mar 7 2011, 01:58 AM~20032969-->
> 
> 
> 
> updates!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-zfelix_@Mar 7 2011, 02:01 AM~20032979
> *and this project finally got clear on it!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :cheesy: :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## 4DA702




----------



## HEMET JORGE

uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## Blvd. Junkie

LOOKING GOOD HOMIE! HAPPY BIRTHDAY!KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by Lokey_@Mar 9 2011, 10:55 PM~20055002
> *That's the most gangster pedal car I've seen!! :cheesy: ... Sick work bro!!
> *



X 2 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HEMET JORGE

Too many blues huh, I got some wild colors waiting for ur touch Homeboy get at me :biggrin:


----------



## MISTER ED

happy bday buddy


----------



## zfelix

thanks fellas


----------



## Hoss805

Happy birthday Homie,


----------



## cesar garcia

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Mar 7 2011, 01:07 AM~20032994
> *zfelix,Mar 7 2011, 12:01 AM~20032979]
> and this project finally got clear on it!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking good Zach, another one down for the count :thumbsup:
> *


 :wow:  :wow:


----------



## BBIGBALLING

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Mar 7 2011, 02:57 AM~20033102
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> too many blues lately  when is someone gonna let me to a pink or an orange LOL
> *


more pictures of the box chevy please its cold as ice!!!


----------



## rick383

You got that list ready ?


----------



## King Cutty

Congrats on this months LRM and very nice work..


----------



## Zed

Your work is still amazing Zack !  

That 53 is pure dope ! :cheesy:


----------



## TopDogg

Awesome work.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Mar 19 2011, 02:41 AM~20126895
> *Awesome work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

LOOKS REAL GOOD NICE CLEAN WORK


----------



## FREAKY TALES

> LOOKS REAL GOOD NICE CLEAN WORK
> badd ass work!!!!


----------



## EL JEFE 52

damn its no pics in here zack where you at???


----------



## og hardliner

> _Originally posted by EL JEFE 52_@Mar 20 2011, 10:50 PM~20139360
> *damn its no pics in here zack where you at???
> *


x2.! :nono: :nono:


----------



## King Cutty

:0 :0 :0


> LOOKS REAL GOOD NICE CLEAN WORK
> badd ass work!!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

>


----------



## FPEREZII

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Mar 7 2011, 12:59 AM~20032974
> *crato stoped by all the way from miami to throw down a panel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## DrasticNYC




----------



## zfelix

and another one bites the dusttttttt


----------



## Trendsetta 68

WOW , Thats beautiful bro !


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Mar 24 2011, 04:22 PM~20171768
> *WOW , Thats beautiful bro !
> *


thank you i appriciate it


----------



## groovin ruben

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Mar 24 2011, 04:17 PM~20171323
> *and another one bites the dusttttttt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn Zack, you just keep busting our with some beautiful paint jobs.
Gotta get my Cadi to you but shit always comes up and delays my car getting done.
Can't wait to see what next! :thumbsup:


----------



## HEMET JORGE

uffin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Mar 24 2011, 06:17 PM~20171323
> *and another one bites the dusttttttt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


speechless :wow:


----------



## zfelix

random pics


----------



## HardtoPlease65

Dayum!! Nice work bro!!!


----------



## Lokey

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Mar 24 2011, 04:17 PM~20171323
> *and another one bites the dusttttttt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That came out sexy bro


----------



## DETONATER

TTMFT! :thumbsup:


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76




----------



## cesar garcia

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Mar 24 2011, 04:17 PM~20171323
> *and another one bites the dusttttttt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Mar 24 2011, 05:17 PM~20171323
> *and another one bites the dusttttttt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Wow Nice!  :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix




----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Mar 26 2011, 03:29 PM~20186841
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## cesar garcia

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Mar 26 2011, 02:29 PM~20186841
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Lowridin IV Life

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Mar 24 2011, 04:17 PM~20171323
> *and another one bites the dusttttttt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Came out badass!!!


----------



## topd0gg

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Mar 26 2011, 03:29 PM~20186841
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats one bad looking ride


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Mar 26 2011, 01:29 PM~20186841
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


CLASSIC


----------



## FIREMAN63

LOOKIN GOOD ZACK :wave:


----------



## zfelix

thanx fireman heres something i been wanting to try


----------



## kingcutty

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Mar 24 2011, 04:17 PM~20171323
> *and another one bites the dusttttttt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## zfelix

all in a days work :cheesy:


----------



## DETONATER

zfelix,Mar 28 2011, 11:46 PM~20207278]
all in a days work :cheesy:










You out did yourself on this one Zach... :wow: :wow: :wow: :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## HUEY HEFNER

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Mar 28 2011, 11:46 PM~20207278
> *all in a days work :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wow.. badass..great werk.


----------



## PURO CERVANTES

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Mar 24 2011, 07:17 PM~20171323
> *and another one bites the dusttttttt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



NICE WORK HOMIE!!


----------



## THROWING.UP.THE.W

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Mar 28 2011, 11:46 PM~20207278
> *all in a days work :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMM TIGHT FOO :biggrin:


----------



## BIG TURTLE

BAD ASSSSSSS WORK


----------



## topd0gg

bad ass work


----------



## drasticbean

I love it. 
Nice work home. !!!!!!


----------



## 99expo

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Mar 28 2011, 11:46 PM~20207278
> *all in a days work :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## zfelix




----------



## EL JEFE 52

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Apr 1 2011, 09:26 AM~20235535
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


look great zack :cheesy:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Great work homie.


----------



## zfelix

roof done


----------



## SPIRIT 62

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Apr 1 2011, 03:27 PM~20237692
> *roof done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


REALLY NICE BRO


----------



## CHUCKS66

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Apr 1 2011, 02:27 PM~20237692
> *roof done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Mar 28 2011, 10:46 PM~20207278
> *all in a days work :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Straight to the top for "The Kid"


----------



## SkysDaLimit

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Apr 1 2011, 02:27 PM~20237692
> *roof done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



*striping the roof on a car is tough work!! GOOD JOB!!*


----------



## EL JEFE 52

:thumbsup: :wave: :wave:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Apr 1 2011, 04:27 PM~20237692
> *roof done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Love It! :cheesy:


----------



## HardtoPlease65

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigshod




----------



## ~~RED~~

Killing it Zack...


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Mar 7 2011, 01:57 AM~20033102
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> too many blues lately  when is someone gonna let me to a pink or an orange LOL
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## EL JEFE 52

ttt put you back to page 1 :biggrin:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:biggrin:


----------



## og hardliner

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Apr 1 2011, 10:26 AM~20235535
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice stuff right there zack :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :inout:


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76

>


----------



## 801Rider

I've made those lil sunshine bursts before....but not because thats what I wanted :roflmao:


----------



## bigshod

ttt


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:biggrin:


----------



## desirableones61

The Desirable Ones C.C. Carshow May 7th From 10am to 4pm @ Farmer Boys on Lamb & Craig ... THIS IS A FREE SHOW ... 1st 2nd & 3rd place trophiez for 30's threw 00's Lowrider Magazine Coverage, Raffles with Money & Color Bar To Benefit March Of Dimes, Mariachi & Goodie Bagz for the FIRST 50 Rides.Also just added.Our friends and fellow riders from the WWE(Chavo Guerrero and Rey Mysterio) have generously donated some autographed items that will be raffled off.So bring the kids and family out.There will be great food from Farmerboys Hamburgers and some good music.We thank you in advance for the support.


----------



## CHUCKS66

TTT


----------



## AZ D.D. 64

:biggrin:


----------



## BIGBODY96




----------



## MC562

ttt


----------



## zfelix




----------



## CARSllcLV

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Apr 22 2011, 10:24 AM~20396362
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THATS ONE SICK MOFO RIGTH THERE! :wow: YOU OUT DID YOURSELF ONCE AGAIN MR.Z!


----------



## bigshod

ttt


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Apr 22 2011, 12:24 PM~20396362
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: beautiful !


----------



## cesar garcia

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Apr 22 2011, 10:24 AM~20396362
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## MISTER ED

> _Originally posted by zfelix+Apr 22 2011, 01:24 PM~20396362-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 22 2011, 02:50 PM~20396781
> *THATS ONE SICK MOFO RIGTH THERE!  :wow:  YOU OUT DID YOURSELF ONCE AGAIN MR.Z!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Trendsetta [email protected] 22 2011, 07:08 PM~20398063
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  beautiful !
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-cesar garcia_@Apr 22 2011, 08:15 PM~20398411
> *:wow:  :wow:
> *




Yeap i have to agree with all the above.... And its my favorite car a big body caddy... :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Apr 22 2011, 12:24 PM~20396362
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


fucking gorgeous :wow:


----------



## cutebratt04

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Apr 22 2011, 11:24 AM~20396362
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 70true

> _Originally posted by CARSllcLV_@Apr 22 2011, 11:50 AM~20396781
> *THATS ONE SICK MOFO RIGTH THERE!  :wow:  YOU OUT DID YOURSELF ONCE AGAIN MR.Z!
> *


hey i thinkk i know whos car that is.....


----------



## 70true

what up trace sent some poeple to go to your shop to get hooked up look out for them 
know u will


----------



## DrasticNYC

Great work like always Zak!


----------



## Lokey

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Apr 22 2011, 10:24 AM~20396362
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I just wet my pants bro.. :wow: :0 :biggrin: Looks damn good


----------



## 13OZKAR

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Apr 22 2011, 10:24 AM~20396362
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## 13OZKAR

CANT WAIT FOR YOU TO DO THIS ONE...ZACK!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP




----------



## keola808

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Apr 22 2011, 10:24 AM~20396362
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*bad ass homie...shit is TTIIIGGGGHHHHHTTTTTT!!!!!!!*


----------



## keola808

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Apr 1 2011, 09:26 AM~20235535
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 13OZKAR




----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by keola808_@May 9 2011, 12:34 PM~20514273
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Apr 22 2011, 10:24 AM~20396362
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:boink: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 13OZKAR




----------



## FREAKY TALES

ttt


----------



## zfelix




----------



## FiveNine619

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@May 18 2011, 10:43 PM~20583620
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## EL JEFE 52




----------



## tra1414

> _Originally posted by EL JEFE 52_@May 19 2011, 02:12 PM~20587417
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THAT IS FUCKIN BAD AZZ! :cheesy: :0


----------



## EL JEFE 52

well thanks my kind man...a/c is cold :biggrin:


----------



## BIG MARC




----------



## SWIGS

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@May 20 2011, 02:13 PM~20594377
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 looking good uce


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by keola808_@May 9 2011, 10:34 AM~20514273
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:cheesy:


----------



## Lokey

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@May 18 2011, 11:43 PM~20583620
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That frame looks Sick bro


----------



## 65rivi

My homie J, has nothing but great things to say about your work... and after going through your entire thread... I gotta say bro... your work is awesome! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FREAKY TALES

zfelix said:


>


nice work!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## cesar garcia

BIG MARC said:


>


 :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## FiveNine619

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Gee

What up Zack?? Good work on Miguel's 63!!


----------



## zfelix

Mr Gee said:


> What up Zack?? Good work on Miguel's 63!!



thanks brotha


----------



## mrchavez

REAL NICE WORK UP IN HERE... TTT


----------



## zfelix




----------



## zfelix




----------



## zfelix




----------



## zfelix




----------



## zfelix




----------



## zfelix

1960 impala ragggggg


----------



## mrchavez




----------



## TONY MONTANA

zfelix said:


> 1960 impala ragggggg


:worship::worship::worship:


----------



## Blvd. Junkie

thats nice!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## sand1

nice work


----------



## Trendsetta 68

zfelix said:


>


i'M LOVIN THIS ! REAL NICE WORK BRO !


----------



## garageartguy

:thumbsup:


----------



## zfelix




----------



## zfelix

53 chevy i painted


----------



## zfelix




----------



## c dogg

zfelix said:


>


 looks way better now!!!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## zfelix




----------



## groovin ruben

:wow: Beautiful Paint Job!!:thumbsup:



zfelix said:


> 53 chevy i painted


----------



## topd0gg

zfelix said:


> 53 chevy i painted


speechless that thing is bad ass


----------



## HUEY HEFNER

zfelix said:


>


frame is baddass.. but damm they gonna re drill the hole for the motormounts...uffin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

zfelix said:


>


That frame is sick bro !


----------



## stilldownivlife

zfelix said:


> 53 chevy i painted


GOD DAMN U GETS DOWN :worship:


----------



## JAVIERS CUSTOMS

nice work homie :thumbsup:


----------



## cutebratt04

zfelix said:


>





zfelix said:


> 53 chevy i painted





zfelix said:


>


 :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## cesar garcia

zfelix said:


> 53 chevy i painted


 jamie car was bad but now its sick homie u need 2 come hook a D.O.G UP HOMEBOY!!


----------



## 4DA702

bump for my ninja.


----------



## EL SPICO MAGNIFICO

zfelix said:


> 53 chevy i painted


fukin beautiful always look forward to seeing what else u workin on


----------



## EL SPICO MAGNIFICO

*nice*

double post


----------



## HEMET JORGE

Like always FIRME WORK HOMEBOY :thumbsup:


----------



## drasticbean

Crazy bad ass work. !!!!!


----------



## Dino's Style

zfelix said:


> 53 chevy i painted


That's clean....:thumbsup:


----------



## DREAM ON

T
T
T


----------



## CHUCKS66

TTT


----------



## mrchavez

badass work in here... felix got some talent for sure!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr Gee




----------



## chavalin

awsome striping,patters,and candys you got it all mr felix. im learning striping miself .i hope i get to youre level someday on the striping


----------



## Bigjxloc

Good shit zfelix.
This whole thread is solid.


----------



## jumper

you got that shit you cant teach! 100% artist


----------



## RIDIN FOR LIFE

im waitin on you son///////////////////


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:biggrin:


----------



## Zed

zfelix said:


> 53 chevy i painted


fantastic !


----------



## RIDIN FOR LIFE

ttt


----------



## pillo 84 regal

nice work :thumbsup:


----------



## groovin ruben

TTT !!!!


----------



## RIDIN FOR LIFE

ttt


----------



## zfelix

and lets play catch up lol


----------



## zfelix




----------



## zfelix




----------



## zfelix




----------



## zfelix




----------



## MISTER ED

*AMAZING WORK......*


----------



## topd0gg

zfelix said:


>


Badd ass


----------



## TKeeby79

Looking good Zack! I see you put it down on a few cars Bean showed me for the LA show. Beautiful work. Hope to see u and some work @ the Super Show.


zfelix said:


> and lets play catch up lol


----------



## Catalyzed

zfelix said:


> /QUOTE]


----------



## groovin ruben

zfelix said:


>


:wow::worship:


----------



## cesar garcia

zfelix said:


>


:wow::thumbsup:


----------



## cutebratt04

:thumbsup::wave:


----------



## CHUCKS66

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 13OZKAR

zfelix said:


>


----------



## SPIRIT 62

BEAUTIFUL WORK BRO, SAW THESE CARS AT THE L.A. SHOW BUT I DIDNT KNOW U PAINTED THEM,VERY VERY QUALITY WORK!!! -ANT-


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:thumbsup:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

[/QUOTE]

this red is exactly the red i was painting my first bike before it ended up in nor cal for almost five years.


----------



## RIDIN FOR LIFE

this kid gets the fuck down...best on the west coast


----------



## RIDIN FOR LIFE

thanks zack......clearing it right now


----------



## Trendsetta 68

_*REAL*_ Solid work as always bro !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RIDIN FOR LIFE

zack cleared it tonite..its going to get cut...the super show... thanks homie...looks sick...


----------



## drasticbean

*amazing work..... you have been blessed with great skill and talent....*


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS

ttt


----------



## A-FORD-ABLE

Damn Zack doin big things now.....for a few years at it....looks like you been doin it your whole life now! You learn from the best, you'll be one of the best :thumbsup:


----------



## zfelix




----------



## zfelix




----------



## DREAM ON

WHAT UP ZACK!!......


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS

Bttt


----------



## RIDIN FOR LIFE

zack will be one of the best out there...know what makes him even better...he does one project at a time.and focuses all hit attention to that


----------



## 801Rider

RIDIN FOR LIFE said:


> zack will be one of the best out there...know what makes him even better...he does one project at a time.and focuses all hit attention to that


 Best way to do it


----------



## RIDIN FOR LIFE

ttt


----------



## Trendsetta 68

_*TTT !*_


----------



## elspock84

801Rider said:


> Best way to do it


 X2 :h5:


----------



## Mr Gee

What's up Zack! You gotta show off Jose's 69 bro!


----------



## zfelix

Didn't even take any good pics brotha  maybe someone will post some pics up


----------



## low4ever

Yo Zack i pm'ed awhile back about some work. PM me when you got some free time homie. Thanks!


----------



## Mr Gee




----------



## 13OZKAR




----------



## Mr Gee

Zaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaack!! Call me if you want to check out that trunklid and hinges!!


----------



## 13OZKAR




----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:biggrin:


----------



## cesar garcia

Mr Gee said:


>


:wow::thumbsup:


----------



## groovin ruben

T T T:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Gee

Zaaaaaaaaaaach!! where you at D1!!


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## CUZICAN

Quality as usual Zak


----------



## Trendsetta 68

love this thread ........


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr Gee




----------



## zfelix

TTT


----------



## CHUCKS66

TTT


----------



## Blvd. Junkie

:drama:


----------



## DETONATER

Wud it dew Zach :h5:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY




----------



## soriano

TTT


----------



## Mr Gee

Where dis foo at?


----------



## drasticbean

:dunno::inout:


----------



## tko_818

TTT for more work! :inout:


----------



## hood fame

zfelix said:


>


_TTT4the good work mr.zfelix:yes::thumbsup:_


----------



## Trendsetta 68

X2 !!!!!



hood fame said:


> _TTT4the good work mr.zfelix:yes::thumbsup:_


----------



## zfelix

http://youtu.be/BeTetf6NdkA


----------



## Trendsetta 68




----------



## GREY GOOSE 96

To the top any progress on the goose


----------



## Mr...Chido

Hey man nice work...do have any pics white an pink pinstripe???


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

You do some badass work.....


----------



## elmicho64

Me n 2 other friends want to get some work done let, me know when u have time for us !


----------



## zfelix

GREY GOOSE 96 said:


> To the top any progress on the goose


in the next few days i had to order materials from california for my leafing that get here tomarrow bro sorry i couldnt text u back


----------



## zfelix

elmicho64 said:


> Me n 2 other friends want to get some work done let, me know when u have time for us !


depends on how big the projects are just call me 702-589-1948 leave voicemail or text message with your info and i'll get back to you


----------



## GREY GOOSE 96

zfelix said:


> in the next few days i had to order materials from california for my leafing that get here tomarrow bro sorry i couldnt text u back


that's koo like I said don't trip take ur time on it just post pic when u get some, see u next week or so


----------



## elmicho64

TTT


----------



## zfelix

ttt


----------



## bigshod

ttt


----------



## CARLITOS WAY

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr Gee

zfelix said:


> depends on how big the projects are just call me 702-589-1948 leave voicemail or text message with your info and i'll get back to you


*This foo never answers the phone!! That's OK, I'm holdin the ragtop hostage till we start on the Monte and the wagon!! hahaha*


----------



## Zed

Zack is more active on facebook now


----------



## Mr Gee

*Where you at foo!!*


----------



## Trendsetta 68

_*t **t**t**!*_


----------



## elspock84

ttt


----------



## Trendsetta 68

*I wish he'd post on here ...... I hate facebook ! Miss this thread ......... *


----------



## ABRAXASS

Trendsetta 68 said:


> *I wish he'd post on here ...... I hate facebook ! Miss this thread ......... *


X62


----------



## zfelix

Ttt gonna post alot of upcoming rides soon till then if you have instagram u can follow my work @felixdezigns


----------



## EZUP62

the istagram is hot... follow this guy... if not stay tuned till its on here its some bad ass work!


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

DETONATER said:


> I like this one.. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## groovin ruben

zfelix said:


> Ttt gonna post alot of upcoming rides soon till then if you have instagram u can follow my work @felixdezigns


----------



## bagged-63-rag

Post some work homeboy the world wide web is waiting to see yo bad ass work


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Zack is on Facebook now ..............  ..........


----------



## zfelix




----------



## zfelix




----------



## flaked85

:h5:


----------



## zfelix




----------



## zfelix




----------



## zfelix




----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

T T T :thumbsup:


----------



## GT 702 RIDER

:inout:


----------



## GT 702 RIDER

Jus got my regal back from him an looks sick


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP

T T T :thumbsup:


----------



## pillo 84 regal

:thumbsup:


----------



## Johnny 64

The homie zack got down on my 63 ss


----------

